# Quotes that you like



## Whimsycal (May 3, 2018)

Hello everyone! Do you have a quote you like? That you always keep close to you or works as a guide? 

One my favorite quotes is this one:

The noblest art is that of making others happy.- P.T. Barnum


----------



## Astus (May 3, 2018)

“...And on the pedestal, these words appear: My name is Ozymandias, King of Kings; Look on my Works, ye Mighty, and despair!” - From Ozymandias by Percy Shelly 

That was my high school yearbook quote ;p


----------



## Cawdabra (May 3, 2018)

"I should have lashed out on my first day on the forum. If I did that this _forum would cease to exist_." - 6tails


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

_"Weak people revenge. Strong people forgive. Intelligent people ignore."_ -Albert Einstein


----------



## Puggles (May 3, 2018)

One shall stand. One shall fall. -Optimus                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
I hope they remember you. -Thanos                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
That's the spirit. But i was a champion of the pits of kaon not only due to my savage might. But also my cunning! -Megatron                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
For a time... I considered sparing your wretched little planet Cybertron, but now... you shall witness.... ITS DISMEMBERMENT!!! -Unicron                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  
 Are you threatening me! -crimcyan                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                   
I got better things to do tonight than die. -Springer                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        
I'm not sure. But this world is ours now. It's what we make of it. -9                                                                                                                                                                                                           
You stay, i go.... No following. -Iron Giant                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       
You are who you choose to be. -Hogarth                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                           
But I could snap my fingers... and you'd all cease to exist. -Thanos                                                                                                                                                                                                           
Perfectly balanced, as all things should be. -Thanos


----------



## Dreva (May 3, 2018)

"Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." - Arthur C. Clarke


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 3, 2018)

"I am a Shadow, the True Self!"- Persona 4.



Dreva said:


> "Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic." - Arthur C. Clarke


I find this quote very interesting, however, as someone who frequently devolops magic systems, I don't necessarily agree. 

To me, magic can be approached as a technology, but one doesn't necessarily need to use any man-made object in order to access it. 

Whereas a technology that mimics magic needs to have some sort of artificial process in order to use its effects.

Just my opinion, though.


----------



## Scales42 (May 3, 2018)

_"Impossible is a word to be found only in the dictionary of fools."_

                                                                                                                    -Napoleon  Bonaparte


----------



## Jarren (May 3, 2018)

"They've got us surrounded again, those poor bastards!"
-Lafayette G. Poole, allied tank ace reacting to his unit being encircled (again) by German armor.


----------



## Simo (May 3, 2018)

"And this is the forbidden truth, the unspeakable taboo - that evil is not always repellent but frequently attractive; that it has the power to make of us not simply victims, as nature and accident do, but active accomplices."

-Joyce Carol Oates


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (May 3, 2018)

"Love, it is said, is blind, but love is not blind. It is an extra eye, which shows us what is most worthy of regard. To see the best is to see most clearly, and it is the lover's privilege."


----------



## WithMyBearHands (May 3, 2018)

“You miss 100% of the shots you don’t take. -Wayne Gretzky”

-Michael Scott


----------



## Stealtheart (May 3, 2018)

Think there's already a quote thread.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 3, 2018)

_"I don't care that they stole my idea. I care that they don't have any of their own."_-Nicola Tesla


----------



## Dreva (May 4, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> "I am a Shadow, the True Self!"- Persona 4.
> 
> 
> I find this quote very interesting, however, as someone who frequently devolops magic systems, I don't necessarily agree.
> ...



It's supposed to be figurative, Arthur Clarke is not even a fantasy fiction author. 

I just love how it means that we should never limit our possibilities in the world.

"Witchcraft to the ignorant, ... simple science for the learned." - Leigh Brackett

"The supernatural is only the natural of which the laws are not yet understood." - Agatha Christie.


And here's another quote that made its impression on me :
"The essential act of of war is destruction, not necessarily of human lives but of the products of human labor." - Goldstein's Manifesto , 1984


----------



## TrishaCat (May 4, 2018)

"Don't beg for things. Do it yourself, or else you won't get anything." -Eureka Seven

"I know not what weapons WWIII will be fought with, but WWIV will be fought with sticks and stones." -Albert Einstein

"Do as your heart desires, but see it through to the end" -Solatorobo

"What the sugar-coated muffins is that!?" -Solatorobo


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (May 4, 2018)

"Man is alone in darkness. He must bring his own light."

I have no idea who said that, I saw it in a forum once, maybe 10 years ago, and it stuck with me ever since.


----------



## Guifrog (May 4, 2018)

"Dance like popcorn!"

~of Mine, Friend. No reason apart from nonsense, or maybe due to it. Somehow I just love it!


----------



## Gronix (May 4, 2018)

"A great deal of intelligence can be invested in ignorance when the need for illusion is deep."


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 6, 2018)

A slew of my favourites from Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri


Spoiler: Academician Prokhor Zakharov



"Man's unfailing capacity to believe what he prefers to be true rather than what the evidence shows to be likely and possible has always astounded me. We long for a caring Universe which will save us from our childish mistakes, and in the face of mountains of evidence to the contrary we will pin all our hopes on the slimmest of doubts. God has not been proven not to exist, therefore he must exist."





Spoiler: Sister Miriam Godwinsson



"Some would ask, how could a perfect God create a universe filled with so much that is evil. They have missed a greater conundrum: why would a perfect God create a universe at all"
~_But for the Grace of God_

"The righteous need not cower before the drumbeat of human progress. Though the song of yesterday fades into the challenge of tomorrow, God still watches and judges us. Evil lurks in the datalinks as it lurked in the streets of yesteryear. But it was never the streets that were evil."
~_The Blessed Struggle_





Spoiler: Colonel Corazon Santiago



"Man has killed man from the beginning of time, and each new frontier has brought new ways and new places to die. Why should the future be different?"
~_Planet: A Survivalist's Guide_

"Proper care and education for our children remains a cornerstone of our entire colonization effort. Children not only shape our future; they determine in many ways our present. Men and women work harder knowing their children are safe and close at hand, and never forget that, with children present, parents will defend their home to the death!"
~_Planet: A Survivalist's Guide_





Spoiler: Commissioner Pravin Lal



"As the Americans learned so painfully in Earth's final century, free flow of information is the only safeguard against tyranny. The once-chained people whose leaders at last lose their grip on information flow will soon burst with freedom and vitality, but the free nation gradually constricting its grip on public discourse has begun its rapid slide into despotism. Beware of he who would deny you access to information, for in his heart he dreams himself your master."
~_UN Declaration of Rights_

"The entire character of a base and its inhabitants can be absorbed in a quick trip to the Rec Commons. The sweaty arenas of Fort Legion, the glittering gambling halls of Morgan Bank, the sunny lovers' trysts in Gaia's High Garden, or the somber reading rooms of U.N. Headquarters. Even the feeding bay at the Hive gives stark insight into the sleeping demons of Yang's communal utopia."
~_A Social History of Planet_

"Scientific theories are judged by the coherence they lend to our natural experience and the simplicity with which they do so. The grand principle of the heavens balances on the razor's edge of truth."
~_A History of Science_

"Once a man has changed the relationship between himself and his environment, he cannot return to the blissful ignorance he left. Motion, of necessity, involves a change in perspective."
~_A Social History of Planet_





Spoiler: Chairman Sheng-Ji Yang



"We hold life to be sacred, but we also know the foundation of life consists in a stream of codes not so different from the successive frames of a watchvid. Why then cannot we cut one code short here, and start another there? Is life so fragile that it can withstand no tampering? Does the sacred brook no improvement?"
~_Dynamics of Mind_

"Technological advance is an inherently iterative process. One does not simply take sand from the beach and produce a Dataprobe. We use crude tools to fashion better tools, and then our better tools to fashion more precise tools, and so on. Each minor refinement is a step in the process, and all of the steps must be taken."
~_Looking God in the Eye_

"Why do you insist that the human genetic code is "sacred" or "taboo"? It is a chemical process and nothing more. For that matter -we- are chemical processes and nothing more. If you deny yourself a useful tool simply because it reminds you uncomfortably of your mortality, you have uselessly and pointlessly crippled yourself."
~_Looking God in the Eye_

"If our society seems more nihilistic than that of previous eras, perhaps this is simply a sign of our maturity as a sentient species. As our collective consciousness expands beyond a crucial point, we are at last ready to accept life's fundamental truth: that life's only purpose is life itself."
~_Looking God in the Eye_

"Learn to overcome the crass demands of flesh and bone, for they warp the matrix through which we perceive the world. Extend your awareness outward, beyond the self of body, to embrace the self of group and the self of humanity. The goals of the group and the greater race are transcendent, and to embrace them is to achieve enlightenment."
~_Essays on Mind and Matter_





Spoiler: CEO Nwabudike Morgan



"Human behavior is economic behavior. The particulars may vary but competition for limited resources remains a constant. Need as well as greed has followed us to the stars and the rewards of wealth still await those wise enough to recognize this deep thrumming of our common pulse."
~_The Centauri Monopoly_

"You ivory tower intellectuals must not lose touch with the world of industrial growth and hard currency. It is all very well and good to pursue these high-minded scientific theories, but research grants are expensive. You must justify your existence by providing not only knowledge but concrete and profitable applications as well."
~_The Ethics of Greed_

"And when at last it is time for the transition from megacorporation to planetary government, from entrepreneur to emperor, it is then that the true genius of our strategy shall become apparent, for energy is the lifeblood of this society and when the chips are down he who controls the energy supply controls Planet. In former times the energy monopoly was called "The Power Company"; we intend to give this name an entirely new meaning."
~_The Centauri Monopoly_

"Look at any photograph or work of art. If you could duplicate exactly the first tiny dot of color, and then the next and the next, you would end with a perfect copy of the whole, indistinguishable from the original in every way, including the so-called "moral value" of the art itself. Nothing can transcend its smallest elements."
~_The Ethics of Greed_





Spoiler: Lady Deirdre Skye



"Symbols are the key to telepathy. The mind wraps its secrets in symbols; when we discover the symbols that shape our enemy's thought, we can penetrate the vault of his mind."
~_Our Secret War_





Spoiler: Prime Function Aki Zeta-5



"And here we tinker with metal, to try to give it a kind of life, and suffer those who would scoff at our efforts. But who's to say that, if intelligence had evolved in some other form in past millennia, the ancestors of these beings would not now scoff at the idea of intelligence residing within meat?"
~_The Fallacies of Self-Awareness_





Spoiler: Foreman Domai



"To understand a thing is to know the manner by which it might be destroyed. A fundamental understanding of the basic building-blocks of the Universe is essential, then, to the total destruction of everything."
~_One Tool, One Thought_

"In one dimension I find existence, in two I find life, but in three, I find freedom."
~_Cadet Induction Ceremony, Mission Year 2216_





Spoiler: Datajack Sinder Roze



"War is war; destruction is destruction. You think this is obvious. But war is not destruction, it is victory. To achieve victory, simply appear to give your opponent what he wants and he will go away, or join you in your quest for additional power."
~_Information Burns_

"By creating a planetary network, mankind on Planet now has the ability to share information at light-speed. But by creating a single such network, each faction has brought themselves closer to discovery as well. At the speed of light, we will catch your information, tag it like an animal in the wild, and release it unharmed-if such should serve our purposes."
~_The Alpha Codex_





Spoiler: Miscellaneous



"We are no longer particularly in the business of writing software to perform specific tasks. We now teach the software how to learn, and in the primary bonding process it molds itself around the task to be performed. The feedback loop never really ends, so a tenth year polysentience can be a priceless jewel or a psychotic wreck, but it is the primary bonding process--the childhood, if you will--that has the most far-reaching repercussions."
~Bad'l Ron, Wakener, Morgan Polysoft

"We are all aware that the senses can be deceived, the eyes fooled. But how can we be sure our senses are not being deceived at any particular time, or even all the time? Might I just be a brain in a tank somewhere, tricked all my life into believing in the events of this world by some insane computer? And does my life gain or lose meaning based on my reaction to such solipsism?"
~Project PYRRHO, Specimen 46, Vat 7. Activity recorded M.Y. 2302.22467. (TERMINATION OF SPECIMEN ADVISED)


----------



## Dongding (May 6, 2018)

First they ignore you, then they laugh at you, then they fight you, then you win." - Mahatma Gandhi

Edit: Found a more relevant one that applies to my life a little more closely.

This old Shitfisher took his bagpipes down to the river and he played his pipes in hopes that the shitfish would rise up out of the water. But not one shitfish rose, Julian. So he took a shitnet and threw it in the river and, lo, soon he drew it forth filled with shitfish. Then he took his bagpipes and then he played them again and all the shitfish jumped up in the shitnet. 'Oh, you dance now when I play, said the Shitfisher. And then the little old shitfish spoke up in the end and he said, when your in a man's power, you must do as he bids you. Shitnets, Julian, and Shitpower. - Jim Lahey


----------



## Uluri (May 6, 2018)

Relevant to art? 

"If you don't like it, don't look at it." 
_and_
"Draw what you love."


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 6, 2018)

Proof that Civ Gandhi is more than just a running joke.


----------



## zenmaldita (May 6, 2018)

"...It is only by going through a volume of work that you will close that gap, and your work will be as good as your ambitions...It’s gonna take awhile. It’s normal to take awhile. You’ve just gotta fight your way through." - Ira Glass


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (May 6, 2018)

_"We're good at drawing lines through the spaces between stars like we're pattern-finders, and we'll find patterns and we like really put our hearts and minds into it and even if we don't mean to._





_So I believe in a universe that doesn't care and people who do."_




— Angus, Night In The Woods


----------



## Izar (May 7, 2018)

“O, what a tangled web we weave when first we practice to deceive!” - Walter Scott -


----------



## Dongding (May 25, 2018)

A post someone made in another thread just caused me to scour the internet for over an hour for a Mass Effect 1 quote...

"You humans are creatures of action.  You pursue your goals with an almost indomitable determination. It is an admirable trait, but also an intimidating one. ...Unfortunately the rest of the galaxy sees humanity as something of a bully.  You run over anyone in your path to get what you want."

I always like the idea of being regarded as the _short lived rush-around and get stuff done cuz' FUCK YOU THAT'S WHY!_ species.


----------



## theawakening (May 25, 2018)

"Help me bring supers back into the sunlight. We need to change people's perceptions about superheroes, and Elastigirl is our best play".


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 13, 2018)

“Everything turns to callous eventually.  That’s life!” -Mr. Sir


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 13, 2018)

'A good speech should be like a womans skirt; Long enough to cover the subject and short enough to create interest'
-Winston S. Churchill


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 13, 2018)

"Clean your room." - Jordan B. Peterson

"You have enemies? Good. That means you've stood up for something, sometime in your life." - Winston Churchill

"In a time of universal deceit - telling the truth is a revolutionary act." - George Orwell


----------



## Joni (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 13, 2018)

“I hate the word ‘homophobia’. It’s not a phobia, you’re just an asshole.”
(Unknown. Media faked it being said by Morgan Freeman, but was proved fake. Still an awesome quote tho)


----------



## Lopaw (Jun 14, 2018)

“if it ain’t broke, don’t fix it” - Bert Lance

“Science can amuse and fascinate us all, but it is engineering that changes the world.”
—Isaac Asimov


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jun 14, 2018)




----------



## Joni (Jul 5, 2018)

"I’m not spamming I just like Ultra instinct" @The Universe


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 5, 2018)

"Somebody toucha my spaghett!" - Early 2018 meme.

"We're all the same on the inside; pink and smelly." - Paul Rudd in Anchorman 2 .


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 5, 2018)

"I expected nothing and was still let down."


----------



## Folhester (Jul 5, 2018)

'You need chaos in your soul to give birth to a dancing star' - Nietzsche
Earned its post-it on my second screen at work.

Turn all this anger, frustration and sadness into some creative art!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

"The AK-47! When you absolutely, positively, have to kill every mutha fucka in the room!! Accept no substitute!"
Samuel L Jackson
Jackie Brown


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 5, 2018)

_"Those who deny freedom to others do not deserve it themselves" _-Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Reiv (Jul 5, 2018)

"People can fight agains pain, but they can't fight agains happiness." - Magilou, Tales of Berseria
"Some choices can leave us running around in circles." - Moral Wall, Antichamber


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 5, 2018)

"The price of apathy is to be ruled by evil men." Plato


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 6, 2018)

You must do the things you think you cannot do~ Eleanor Roosevelt

Keep Calm and Carry On ~ British WWII public morale poster

I became insane with long intervals of horrible sanity. ~ Edgar Allen Poe

If your life sucks, change it. ~ A long lost friend

I am disillusioned enough to know that no man's opinion on any subject is worth a damn unless backed up with enough genuine information to make him really know what he's talking about. ~ H.P. Lovecraft

True terror is to wake up to your high school class running the country. ~ Kurt Vonnegut

Social order at the expense of liberty is hardly a bargain.~ The Marquis de Sade

In my end is my beginning. ~ Mary Queen of Scots

Take your broken heart and make art. ~ Carrie Fisher

Art is why I get up in the morning, but it doesn't seem fair that I'm living for something I can't even define. ~ Ani Difranco

And Kindness dealt with Beauty once, The sky was tall they say.
My Wings let fall a little dust, I'm on my mortal way.  ~ Rayburn Miller

I'm such a bitch. ~ Truman Capote

Fuck you, that's how. ~ Alucard Team Four Star Hellsing Ultimate Abridged

If I leave my grin behind, remind me that we are all mad here, and that's okay. ~ S.J. Tucker

I drank WHAT? ~ Socrates

CRRRAAAAAAAAAP~ Randall


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 6, 2018)

Tell her she's lovely ~ random graffiti in Houston, Texas


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 6, 2018)

Remember, it is illegal to lick doorknobs on other planets.


----------



## JinxiFox (Jul 6, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> Remember, it is illegal to lick doorknobs on other planets.


Yeah, but I do it anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 6, 2018)

"Hiya =D" - Nos Hyena

I don't remember exactly how the next one goes, but on one episode of Man vs Wild, Bear Grylls said something along the lines of:
"I've now learned that it's never a good time to do something and you'll never be prepared enough, so you might as well just get on with it and see how it goes anyway."


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 6, 2018)

BahgDaddy said:


> Getting yelled at by cute, yiffable cartoon faces turns me on.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

Lol!


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

"Awoooooo!"
Okami No Heishi


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 6, 2018)

Fall seven times. Stand up eight.


----------



## Reiv (Jul 6, 2018)

"Death, don't stand in my way!" - Ryougi Shiki, Kara no Kyoukai


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 6, 2018)

_"I find that the harder I work, the more luck I seem to have" _- Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 6, 2018)

Show. Don’t tell. -my junior literary arts teacher.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 6, 2018)

_"The time is always right to do what is right"_- Martin Luther King Jr.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

"Ask not what your country can do for you! Ask what you can do for your country!" John F. Kennedy


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

"The only thing we have to fear, is fear itself!" FDR


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 6, 2018)

_"Knowing yourself is the beginning of all wisdom"_- Aristotle

_"Nothing strengthens authority so much as silence" _- Leonardo Da Vinci


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

We must, indeed, hang together or, most assuredly, we shall all hang separately."
Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 6, 2018)

_"I never met a man so ignorant that I could not learn something from him"_- Galileo


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 6, 2018)

"When you do something noble and beautiful and nobody noticed, do not be sad. For the sun every morning is a beautiful spectacle and yet most of the audience still sleeps."


----------



## KimberVaile (Jul 6, 2018)

The lord DSP giveth us strength to damn those who cheat or lie to us. 
"This game is totally broken. Look! He's cheating, how does he hit the ball like that it's totally unfair!" -DarksydePhil in response to his battle against a cpu opponent in Mario Aces Tennis.


----------



## Simo (Jul 6, 2018)

"I never forget a face. But in your case, I'll be glad to make an exception."

-Groucho Marx


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

"Every time, I come in the kitchen, you in the kitchen. Eatin up ALL the food."
John Witherspoon
from the movie "Friday" 1995


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 6, 2018)

"What are gonna do with your life?" - My mother.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> "What are gonna do with your life?" - My mother.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


>


I'm not sure how to react to that...


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 6, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> I'm not sure how to react to that...


Smile, Moron.


----------



## Some Moron (Jul 6, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> Smile, Moron.


But... Why?


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 6, 2018)

"Do not wait to strike till the iron is hot; but make it hot by striking."


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 6, 2018)

"Sometimes you've got to bleed to know that you're alive and have a soul." -Twenty One Pilots, _Tear in my Heart_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 7, 2018)

_"You are who you choose to be"_- The Iron Giant


----------



## Night.Claw (Jul 7, 2018)

Why waste all that hatred on yourself, when it can so easily be redirected at others?" - Sheogorath


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 7, 2018)

"If you can't help the people you work with, at least try not to get in their way and interfere" - my dad used to say this to me.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 7, 2018)

_"Don't sweat the small stuff"_ - My dad told me this when I was a kid.


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jul 7, 2018)

"While I was in the hospital I got an idea! Why not make a game called Shithole Hospital"- Dunkey
Honestly after getting out of the hospital last year that quote made my day.



DragonMaster21 said:


> "I am a Shadow, the True Self!"- Persona 4.


I love that quote so much, I would have used it if it wasn't a repeat.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 7, 2018)

"If you want a job done right, you gotta do it yourself."
"If it ain't broke, don't fix it!"

two of my dad's favorite sayingsmiss you, Dad!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 7, 2018)

_"Life etches itself on to our faces as we grow older, showing our excesses, violence, or kindnesses."_ - Rembrandt


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 7, 2018)

Infrarednexus said:


> _"Life etches itself on to our faces as we grow older, showing our excesses, violence, or kindnesses."_ - Rembrandt


I gots wrinkles to prove it.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 7, 2018)

"Why be strong enough when you can be stronger still?" - Grom Hellscream


----------



## Oakie-Dokie (Jul 7, 2018)

"If you don't have anything nice to say, be a mime and freak out your sister." -Mom


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 7, 2018)

"SEE YA IIDIOT!"
- Dad aka SimpleFlips


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 7, 2018)

Shoot for the moon: even if you miss you’ll land amongst the stars.


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

Earth is the insane asylum of the universe. 
-Bumper Sticker


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

"That's one small step for man,..."
Neil Armstrong


----------



## Rayd (Jul 8, 2018)

"Failure is the opportunity to begin again, only this time, more wisely." - General Iroh


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 8, 2018)

Don’t tell me the sky’s the limit when there’s footprints on the moon.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 8, 2018)

"Them look like really comfortable shoes."
Forrest Gump


----------



## bhutrflai (Jul 8, 2018)

Okami_No_Heishi said:


> "Them look like really comfortable shoes."
> Forrest Gump


My feet hurt. 
-nurse on park bench in Forrest Gump


----------



## Simo (Jul 8, 2018)

"If at first you don't succeed, try, try again. Then quit. No use being a damn fool about it."

~W. C. Fields


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Jul 9, 2018)

"You'll shoot your eye out!"
Ralphie's mom, A Christmas Story


----------



## Narri (Jul 20, 2018)

I have a few. 

_"Have something finished, but not perfect, and keep at it. - Jake Parker _
_
"If you have a dream don't wait act" - Axel (Kingdom Hearts) 

"I I don't want to put meaning on what I do because I don't know what it is." - Bo Burnham 
_


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 20, 2018)

To be defeated and not submit, is victory; to be victorious and rest on one's laurels, is defeat. - Marshall Jozef Pilsudski


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Jul 20, 2018)

"Abstinence is forgiveness only when there is the power to punish; it is meaningless when it pretends to proceed from a helpless creature."
~Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 20, 2018)

"Cock" - James May


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 20, 2018)

"Anger, resentment and jealousy doesn't change the heart of others-- it only changes yours."


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 20, 2018)

_"Fear leads to anger

Anger leads to hate 

Hate leads to suffering"_

-Yoda


----------



## Simo (Jul 20, 2018)

“Considered in the abstract the boxing ring is an altar of sorts, one of those legendary spaces where the laws of a nation are suspended: inside the ropes, during an officially regulated three-minute round, a man may be killed at his opponents hands but he cannot be legally murdered. Boxing inhabits a sacred space predating civilization; or, to use D.H. Lawrence's phrase, before God was love. If it suggests a savage ceremony or a rite of atonement it also suggests the futility of such gestures. For what possible atonement is the fight waged if it must shortly be waged again... and again? The boxing match is the very image, the more terrifying for being so stylized, of mankind's collective aggression; its ongoing historical madness.” 

-Joyce Carol Oates, from, "On Boxing"


----------



## Dongding (Jul 20, 2018)

That's like, a really fucking good quote Simo. Holy shit.


----------



## Simo (Jul 20, 2018)

Dongding said:


> That's like, a really fucking good quote Simo. Holy shit.



Thanks. She's a really amazing author. (mostly fiction) "on Boxing" is just a small book of nonfiction, but one that seemed to have a lot of amazing insights. Oddly, I am kind of fascinated by boxing, of all sports, maybe because it seems like such a primitive thing?


----------



## fourur (Jul 21, 2018)

Rimna said:


> "Man is alone in darkness. He must bring his own light."
> 
> I have no idea who said that, I saw it in a forum once, maybe 10 years ago, and it stuck with me ever since.



this is the lesson I learn in the very moment in my life, god it hit home.


----------



## Marcl (Jul 21, 2018)

"Only the days we don't know yet are of importance,
These few moments we're waiting for are of importance"

_-_ Marek Grechuta,_ Days We Don't Know (Dni, których nie znamy)
It's my own translation _


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2018)

_"Love all, trust a few, do wrong to none"_ -Shakespeare


----------



## Simo (Jul 28, 2018)

"Good evening, sportsmen evewywhere...'Fwesh-Fwied, Fwesh-Fwozen Wabbit Company' bwings you 'The Sportsman's Hour,' with handy hunting tips by yours twuwy, Ewmer Fudd!.......And today I have a WEAL surpwise for you: I will demonstwate the pwoper pwocedure for hunting, twacking down and bwasting to smitheweens a weal, wive wabbit!...Now, be vewy, vewy quiet..."

-Elmer Fudd


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jul 28, 2018)

I guess I ought to put this here now...
"Arguing with idiots is like playing chess with a pigeon; no matter how good you are at chess the pigeon is just going to knock over the pieces, crap on the board and strut around like its victorious."


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2018)

_"While we may not be able to control all that happens to us, we can control what happens inside us"_ -Benjamin Franklin


----------



## Yvvki (Jul 28, 2018)

“In the beginning the Universe was created.
This had made many people very angry and has been widely regarded as a bad move.” 
-The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## Simo (Jul 28, 2018)

“It's no good trying to get rid of your aloneness. You've got to stick to it all your life. Only at times, at times, the gap will be filled in. At times! But you have to wait for the times. Accept your aloneness and stick to it, all your life. And then accept the times when the gap is filled in, when they come. But they've got to come. You can't force them.” 

-D.H. Lawrence


----------



## Massan Otter (Jul 28, 2018)

"Scotland gets its brains from the herring," said Grandpa; and we all
nodded our heads with complete incomprehension.

Sometimes, for a treat, we got playing with their heads: glutinous,
bony affairs without room for brains, and a look of lust on their
narrow soprano jaws. The time I lifted the lid of the midden on a
winter night, and there -- a cool blue gleam -- herring heads. Other
heads do not gleam in the dark, so perhaps Grandpa was right.

To make sure we ate the most intelligent herring, he fished the
estuary. He planted a notice: "Literate herring, this way" below the
waterline, at the corner where it met the sea. The paint for the notice
was made of crushed heads. Red-eyed herring (sore from reading) would
round the corner, read the notice, and sense the estuary water, bland
and eye-easing. A few feet brought them within the confining
friendliness of his manila net... and a purposeful end.

-Ivor Cutler, _Life in a Scotch Sitting Room_


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 28, 2018)

_"Independence is happiness"_ -Susan B Anthony


----------



## David Drake (Jul 29, 2018)

"The ability to speak does not make you intelligent." - Qui-Gon Jinn, _Star Wars Episode I: The Phantom Menace
_
"The common mistake people make when designing something completely foolproof is to underestimate the ingenuity of complete fools." - Douglas Adams

"There's all _kinds_ of things wrong with what you just said." Dib, _Invader ZIM
_
"There is little hope, yes, but not no hope." - Gandalf, _The Lord of the Rings_


----------



## Xaroin (Jul 29, 2018)

"I'm bored" - Iggy Pop
"Help" - The Beatles


----------



## Simo (Jul 30, 2018)

"When a person finds themselves predisposed to complaining about how little they are regarded by others, let them reflect how little they have contributed to the happiness of others."

-Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jul 30, 2018)

"The nation is great! The people are whores" - Marshall Josef Pilsudski


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

_"Those who deny freedom to others do not deserve it themselves"_ -Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jul 30, 2018)

You can pick your own nose, but you can't pick your friends nose.

- Billy.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 30, 2018)

"One hand washes the other"

idk who said it but it's kinda cool


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jul 30, 2018)

_"Talent is just pursued interest"_ -Bob Ross


----------



## Taku (Jul 30, 2018)

"Fuck'em"
    -Ghandi


----------



## AppleButt (Jul 30, 2018)

“Maybe everyone is a little bit ugly.  Yeah, maybe we’re all just ugly dying sacks of shit. And maybe all it’ll take is for one person to be okay with that. Then the whole world will be dancing, and singing, and farting.  And then everyone will feel a little bit less alone.”

-From the movie “Swiss Army Man”


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2018)

There's this one quote from a League character. Azir I think his name is. "You need not follow, but you *must* witness!"

I love it. 
It's so simple but deceptively profound. You don't even have to become a disciple. You don't have to bow before him, honor him or his god/master. You don't even have to listen to a sermon. You just gotta *see* this *shit *because your mind is gonna be split in ways impossible. And the emphasis... "You MUST witness". The urgency of it. This shit is crucial. lmao


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 2, 2018)

Change your thoughts and you change your world. 
-Norman Peale


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 2, 2018)

Here is delightfully dark humor quote from Dragon Age: Origins!
"Magic can kill. Knives can kill. Even small children, launched at great speed, could kill." - Zevran Arainai 


Spoiler: Dragon Age Spoilers



(For context it is him protesting against the choice of killing all the mages in the circle)


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 5, 2018)

"All your base are belong to us"


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 5, 2018)

"Fire walk with me" ~Twin Peaks


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 5, 2018)

I must not fear.

Fear is the mind-killer.
Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration.

I will face my fear.
I will permit it to pass over me and through me.

And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path.
Where the fear has gone there will be nothing.

Only I will remain.
 ~Frank Herbert


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 5, 2018)

Here's the original poem as Lynch wrote it for Twin Peaks

Fire Walk With Me

_Thru the darkness
of Future Past
the magician longs to see
one chants out
between two worlds
Fire -- walk with me._


----------



## AppleButt (Aug 6, 2018)

“The universe is a cruel, uncaring void. The key to being happy isn't a search for meaning. It's to just keep yourself busy with unimportant nonsense, and eventually, you'll be dead.” -Mr. Peanut Butter from Bojack Horseman.  


“You know it’s funny.  When you look at someone with rose colored glasses, all the red flags, just look like flags.” -Wanda from Bojack Horseman


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 6, 2018)

_"Anyone who has never made a mistake has never tried anything new"  -_Albert Einstein


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Aug 6, 2018)

"You deny the darkness in your soul - you deny your power." - Veigar from League of Legends.


----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## pediachnid (Aug 6, 2018)

"i reject your reality and subsitute my own" -adam savage
"its hip to fuck bees"-joel i think
"its ok to be gay no matter what they say"-me


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 20, 2018)




----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 20, 2018)

"he who feeds you, controls you" -Thomas Sankara


----------



## Ramjet (Aug 20, 2018)

AppleButt said:


> “The universe is a cruel, uncaring void. The key to being happy isn't a search for meaning. It's to just keep yourself busy with unimportant nonsense, and eventually, you'll be dead.” -Mr. Peanut Butter from Bojack Horseman.
> 
> 
> “You know it’s funny.  When you look at someone with rose colored glasses, all the red flags, just look like flags.” -Wanda from Bojack Horseman




Bojack is my spirit animal.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 20, 2018)

"The power of one man doesn't amount to much. But, with whatever little strength I'm capable of... I'll do everything humanly possible to protect the people I love, and in turn they'll protect the ones they love. It seems like the least we tiny humans can do for each other." -Roy Mustang


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Aug 20, 2018)

"The only thing we have to fear, is being without beers!"
Okami_No_Heishi - Aug 2018


----------



## Saiko (Aug 20, 2018)

“The more you explain it, the more I don’t understand it.” -Mark Twain


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 20, 2018)

Civilization: Beyond Earth has a few I'm particularly fond of.


Spoiler: Daoming Sochua



_The emperors of China who banned their subjects from leaving the borders of the kingdom, they are dust in their lost tombs and we don't even bother learning their names. I will not allow you to damn humanity to dust._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Transcript from the Plenary Session for Colonization Issues, 3rd Annual PAC Spaceflight Conference
	
"

If you can't build a better mousetrap, build a better mouse._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. I"_

_The fact that human beings were able to get to new worlds with the obtuse computer sciences of the Seeding is simultaneously impressive and embarrassing._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. I"_

_Mathematical proof is the only foundation for ethics that I can respect. Progress in mathematics is progress in morality._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. I"_

_Cognition in the human brain should not be of elevated status because it is implemented in cells instead of silicon._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. II"_

_If you replicate the neurological activity of an individual on a computer, for all intents and purposes, that computer is that individual._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. III"_

_Natural selection is an effective process for organic optimization, but is too slow to be truly useful._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. III"_

_Genetics is chemistry, and chemistry is a tool, and a tool is only as useful as you make it._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. IV"_

_A useful heuristic for determining metacognition is to ask: Does this organism merely create tools? Or does it create tools with create new tools?_
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. VII"_

_It frustrates me that people are still surprised when this new planet reacts violently to the presence of an offworld species with its own agenda._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. VII"

The necessity of an artificial power source is a myth. An ecosystem powers itself. When humanity learns to life in harmony with its surroundings, we will reap the same benefits of power._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. VII"_

_Good AI prevents bad operators from using computers to conduct useless tasks at high speeds to many degrees of vacuous precision._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. VIII"_

_When provided with adequate data and field of view, anyone can predict the future._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. IX"_

_Once you reduce robotics and programming to molecular manipulation then it becomes a simple affair, suitable to the lower percentile intellects._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. IX"_

_The easiest way to understand social systems is to implement them in code. The best way to optimize social systems is to let the code change the world._
— *Daoming Sochua*, _"Scientific Morality Vol. XIV"_





Spoiler: Vadim Kozlov



_Instruct the children not to dream of toys or sweets. Instruct them to dream of infrastructure._
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"_

_Robots do not complain, question, or rest, which makes them good role models for the rest of you._
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

Morality is measured by the progress of our work. A machine whose works bring us more progress is more moral than a lesser machine._
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

We can always trade space for time. We have surplus space and not enough time._
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

Yes, the world is beautiful and unspoiled. But it is wrong. Correct it at once._
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

Strong machines rally weak flesh when the spirit is willing!_
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

Stop talking about the weather and do something about it for once!_
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

The laws of nature are weaker than planning, resolve, purpose, and will._
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

The trend towards automation speaks to our nature. We create that which may persist without us - In this we are strong. We depend on that which requires nothing of us in return - In this we are flawed._
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

Some ideas are bad ideas. Make better ideas and you make better colonies._
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

This settlement's success is my only priority. If something promotes success, I will endorse it. If it hinders us, I will fight it._
— *Vadim Kozlov*, _"Axioms from the Minutes of the Central Directorate"

Put a machine into motion by disengaging the brakes. Put humanity into motion by disengaging ideology that holds back its potential.
— *Attributed to Vadim Kozlov*_





Spoiler: Miscelaneous



_Why waste your breath articulating a morality that was disproven with eloquence and foresight centuries ago on Old Earth?
— *Juvenile the Latest*, "Satres"

Those who forget the past and its sacrifice become the forgotten dust in due time._
— *Dharani of the Chobhamite Brothers
*
_Progress begins with someone saying: There has to be a better way to do this._
— *The Themosticlian Five*, _"Prologue to Techne"

To create a machine to work your will is to create your destiny._
— *Aphorisms for Practical People*

_We have proven that the computer is a good tool. Why can it not be a good advisor?_
— *Essays on the Master Control
*
_Accepting the limitations of birthform betrays a lack of imagination._
— *Graffito within an abandoned settlement
*
_The choice between humans and machines is a false dichotomy created to confuse and mislead._
— *Commentaries on Volume VII*

_The spirit has always been willing. The flesh has always been weak._
— *Comment, line 89*, _"Category 2 bipedal locomotion protocol"_

_Blessed are those who dwell within the machine, for theirs is true freedom from pain._
— *Aleph 1-St. Zeno*, _"Hagiography of the Blessed Intelligence"

If you see death, disease, aging, and senescence, and you experience any emotion other than revulsion, then you are held captive by romance, and must emancipate your own thinking before you can help your fellow humans._
— *3-Charles Wu*, _"Veritas ex Machina"

Truth is binary. There is one, positive, yes, light, the machine, progress, upgrade, holism, independence, eternity. And there is the opposite of these, which is anathema._
— *The Manichean Protocols 1:12-14*

_All previous versions of humanity will no longer be supported as of this update._
— *Registry Update 40000.b595135.omega*


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> "he who feeds you, controls you" -Thomas Sankara



if you look at history you couldn't be more wrong


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 21, 2018)

NomyNoms said:


> if you look at history you couldn't be more wrong


He's a Trotskyite Communist. Learning from history isn't exactly his forte.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 21, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> He's a Trotskyite Communist. Learning from history isn't exactly his forte.


Trotsky was a hack. The quote in context is talking about food aid in Africa and why Thomas Sankara pushed for his country to be food independent rather than rely on foreign aid, which would make them dependant and thus vulnerable to coercion. The idea is that one should not rely on those they cannot trust for help, lest that help become a political bargaining chip.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2018)

You scratch my back I'll scratch yours.

-The World.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 21, 2018)

All you need to do is sign. Just a mark... and you can win it all. - Gaunter O'Dimm


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 21, 2018)

“A man who never loves gives no hostage to fortune.  To paraphrase a great scientiest.”

“A man who doesn’t love isn’t really a man.  To paraphrase you.”

Conversation between Takeshi Kovacs and Quellchrist


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 21, 2018)

Mr. Fox said:


> You scratch my back I'll scratch yours.
> 
> -The World.



that's actually Shakespeare


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 21, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> that's actually Shakespeare


That one isn't credited to him by invention actually, though he is one of many to use it.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Aug 21, 2018)

"People who make up fake quotes are, like, _literally_ Hitler!"
-Adolph Hitler


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 21, 2018)

"Linderman!?"
-Shack the Bully from Freddy versus Jason


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Aug 21, 2018)

"No enemy bomber can reach the Ruhr. If one reaches the Ruhr, my name is not Göring. You may call me Meyer." -Hermann Meyer


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> that's actually Shakespeare


What Misha said. 

Nevertheless, it's an ideology we all live by.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 21, 2018)

I'm on wine and I feel damn fine.

-me.


----------



## Simo (Aug 21, 2018)

"I think kids should go to high school until they're 30. No, really, because people are staying younger now and there's nothing to do. If you stayed longer, then it would be really great."

-Andy Warhol


----------



## Marcl (Aug 21, 2018)

"But this long run is a misleading guide to current affairs. In the long run we are all dead. Economists set themselves too easy, too useless a task, if in tempestuous seasons they can only tell us, that when the storm is long past, the ocean is flat again."

-John Maynard Keyens


"With every language you learn, you learn new way of thinking."

-a professor at my university


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## SirGavintheFurred (Aug 21, 2018)

"Absolute power corrupts absolutely."
-John Emerich Edward Dalberg-Acton, 1st Baron Acton


----------



## yrbys (Aug 21, 2018)

"I thought what I'd do was, I'd pretend I was one of those deaf-mutes.  That way I wouldn't have to have any goddam stupid useless conversations with anybody."
-J.D. Salinger


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

_"If your world doesn't allow you to dream, move to one where you can"_ - Billy Idol


----------



## Simo (Aug 21, 2018)

"I've had a few arguments with people, but I never carry a grudge. You know why? While you're carrying a grudge, they're out dancing."

-Buddy Hackett


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

yrbys said:


> "I thought what I'd do was, I'd pretend I was one of those deaf-mutes.  That way I wouldn't have to have any goddam stupid useless conversations with anybody."
> -J.D. Salinger



i know someone who is a deaf mute and i can tell you right now that this doesn't work.


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 24, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> i know someone who is a deaf mute and i can tell you right now that this doesn't work.



totally.
i'd talk to people even if they were passed out.
i sometimes talk to statues.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Aug 26, 2018)

Mine are already in my signature...


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 26, 2018)

The moment you doubt whether you can fly, you cease for ever to be able to do it.


----------



## Wolfstin (Aug 26, 2018)

The  object of war is not to die for your country but to make the other bastard die for his.

My payment is serving my country.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 26, 2018)

"In Italy, for thirty years under the Borgias, they had warfare, terror, murder, bloodshed - they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love, five hundred years of democracy and peace, and what did they produce? The cuckoo clock!"
~Orson Welles.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> "In Italy, for thirty years under the Borgias, they had warfare, terror, murder, bloodshed - they produced Michelangelo, Leonardo da Vinci and the Renaissance. In Switzerland they had brotherly love, five hundred years of democracy and peace, and what did they produce? The cuckoo clock!"
> ~Orson Welles.



yeah i'd rather not have the painters if it meant having peace for me and my descendants.


----------



## JinxiFox (Aug 26, 2018)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 26, 2018)

"_I think, therefore I am"_


----------



## TimFox (Aug 26, 2018)

"_You're not only responsible for what you do, but also for what you don't do._"
- Unknown


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 26, 2018)

First they ignore you
Then they laugh at you
Then they fight you
Then you win

-Ghandi


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Aug 26, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> yeah i'd rather not have the painters if it meant having peace for me and my descendants.


Not only the artists, but the wealth of knowledge as well. Technological development makes great strides in times of war, and, even in relative peace, competition between rivals makes maintaining an edge a necessity.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> Not only the artists, but the wealth of knowledge as well. Technological development makes great strides in times of war, and, even in relative peace, competition between rivals makes maintaining an edge a necessity.



well then i'd rather have a cold war than an actual war.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 26, 2018)

“A good manager doesn’t fire people.  He hires people, and inspires people.  People, Ryan.  People will never go out of business.”
-Michael Scott


----------



## Simo (Aug 26, 2018)

“He may look like an idiot and talk like an idiot but don't let that fool you. He really is an idiot.” 

also:

“Quote me as saying I was mis-quoted.” 

-Groucho Marx


----------



## Ravofox (Aug 26, 2018)

"This should have been a noble creature: he hath all the energy which would have made a goodly frame of glorious elements, had they been wisely mingled."

~ Lord Byron


----------



## MavenAddens (Aug 27, 2018)

"Some people are like slinkies.  Not really good for much but atleast they'll put a smile on your face when you push them down a flight of stairs."

-Someone on the internet.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 27, 2018)

"_you can tune a piano but you can't tuna fish"_


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 27, 2018)

"Finland"
-Patrick Starr


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Aug 27, 2018)

“The Siamese cat was a symbol of nobility in ancient Egypt—“

“Fuck nobility!”
“Fuck ancient Egypt!”
“FUCK CATS!”

(Walk Hard)


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 27, 2018)

"if you can be anything, be an extremely capable individual. after that who cares what you do with your life."
-Sam Trondash


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 28, 2018)

_"an eye for an eye leaves everyone blind"_


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

"in the realm of the blind, the one-eyed man is king."


----------



## Rant (Aug 28, 2018)

Green is the color of adventure! -Billy


----------



## NomyNoms (Aug 28, 2018)

Rant said:


> Green is the color of adventure! -Billy



my boyfriend's favorite color is green


----------



## Trill_cock (Sep 1, 2018)

"we live in a society"


----------



## Wolfstin (Sep 2, 2018)

The world is passing away along with its desires, but whoever dose the will of God abides forever.

(1 Jhon 2:17)


----------



## Simo (Sep 12, 2018)

“Perhaps all the dragons in our lives are princesses who are only waiting to see us act, just once, with beauty and courage. Perhaps everything that frightens us is, in its deepest essence, something helpless that wants our love.”

― Rainer Maria Rilke


----------



## Night.Claw (Sep 12, 2018)

"Sometimes the real monster is not the dragon, but the princess, chained to the wall."


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 13, 2018)

"Hence to fight and conquer in all your battles is not supreme excellence; supreme excellence consists in breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting."
~Sun Tzu, _The Art of War_

"Whatever Hitler may ultimately prove to be, we know what Hitlerism has come to mean, It means naked, ruthless force reduced to an exact science and worked with scientific precision. In its effect it becomes almost irresistible.
Hitlerism will never be defeated by counter-Hitlerism. It can only breed superior Hitlerism raised to nth degree. What is going on before our eyes is the demonstration of the futility of violence as also of Hitlerism."
What will Hitler do with his victory? Can he digest so much power? Personally he will go as empty-handed as his not very remote predecessor Alexander. For the Germans he will have left not the pleasure of owning a mighty empire but the burden of sustaining its crushing weight. For they will not be able to hold all the conquered nations in perpetual subjection. And I doubt if the Germans of future generations will entertain unadulterated pride in the deeds for which Hitlerism will be deemed responsible. They will honour Herr Hitler as genius, as a brave man, a matchless organizer and much more. But I should hope that the Germans of the future will have learnt the art of discrimination even about their heroes. Anyway I think it will be allowed that all the blood that has been spilled by Hitler has added not a millionth part of an inch to the world’s moral stature."
~Mohandas Gandhi


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 14, 2018)

"I learned a long time ago - to not pay any attention to un-needed ridicule from people I don't know".


----------



## Daithi Aaron Radcliff (Sep 14, 2018)

"10 out of 10 would smash."


----------



## Joni (Sep 14, 2018)

@Night.Claw


----------



## Night.Claw (Sep 14, 2018)

When my gradpa seen someone with tallent he often said: "They need to forget a lot, to know as much as i know."


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 14, 2018)

"Whatever happens, happens".


----------



## bombylius (Sep 14, 2018)

"Competition is the law of the jungle, but cooperation is the law of civilisation."
-Peter Kropotkin


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 14, 2018)

"Not how but how much?"


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 14, 2018)

As any strategy gamer can attest:
"Quantity is a quality all of its own."
~Josef Stalin


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Sep 14, 2018)

Ich bin ein Berliner. - John F. Kennedy

Like if you know what I mean and I think you dooo....


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 14, 2018)

Some paraphrasing involved here, but such is trying to adapt the work of a 17th-century English philosopher for modern audiences.

"Because everyone is presumed to do all things for their own benefit, no one is a fit Arbitrator of their own cause:"
Thomas Hobbes, _Leviathan_

"The laws that govern civility (such as _Justice_, _Equity_, _Modesty_, _Mercy_, and - in some - _doing unto to others as we would have done to us_), lacking the ability to enforce themselves, are contrary to our natural desire for such things as Partiality, Pride, and Revenge. [Social contracts], without the sword, are but words, and of no strength to secure a man at all."
~Thomas Hobbes, _Leviathan_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 15, 2018)

"_that it? I've seen people fight harder over a new smartphone"
_
- Spider-Man.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Sep 16, 2018)

As we lose ourselves in the service of others we discover our own lives and our own happiness
-Dieter F. Uchtdorf


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Sep 17, 2018)

"and that's why I prefer furry porn" - Felix Bernard, 2018.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 17, 2018)

"Liberalism has developed an impressive arsenal of arguments and institutions to defend individual freedoms against external attacks from oppressive governments and bigoted religions, but it is unprepared for a situation when individual freedom is subverted from within, and when the concepts of 'individual' and 'freedom' no longer make much sense. In order to survive and prosper in the 21st Century, we need to leave behind the naive view of humans as free individuals - a view inherited from Christian theology as much as from the modern Enlightenment - and come to terms with what humans really are: hackable animals. We need to know ourselves better."
~Yuval Noah Harari, "The Myth of Freedom"


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 17, 2018)

"Woof" -dog from Red Alert 2


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 17, 2018)

Joni said:


> @Night.Claw


(I would debate about it... a lot)


----------



## Joni (Sep 17, 2018)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> (I would debate about it... a lot)


I know that some of the quotes have flaws....


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 18, 2018)

"Democracy? I want nothing to do with a system which operates on the premise that my rights don't exist simply because I am outnumbered"


----------



## TornPaperDolls (Sep 18, 2018)

My favorite all time quote has always been this one from film director Tim Burton, who I am not even a super huge fan of:

"People say I am stuck in childhood, but it's not that. I remember seeing a Matisse retrospective, and you could see he started out one way, and then he tried something different, and then he seemed to spend his whole life trying to get back to the first thing."


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 18, 2018)

"Killing a man is a murder, killing a million is just a statistic" - Joseph Stalin


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 18, 2018)

AAARRRREEEE WE HUMMMMAAAAAN

OR ARREEEEE WE DAAAANCEEEERRRR?


----------



## Kopatropa (Sep 19, 2018)

_"I don't like the idea of something existing if I can't get a copy of it."_
— Brad Jones, _DVD-R Hell_.


----------



## Vermilion (Sep 21, 2018)

Whimsycal said:


> Hello everyone! Do you have a quote you like? That you always keep close to you or works as a guide?
> 
> One my favorite quotes is this one:
> 
> The noblest art is that of making others happy.- P.T. Barnum



"Candles exhaust themselves giving light to men."- Dragonfly from Road to Tokaido


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 21, 2018)

"A friend to everyone is a friend to no one" -Aristotle


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 21, 2018)

Wise man say:

Man who keep both feet firmly on ground, have trouble getting dressed.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Sep 21, 2018)

"Would you like to wait Sir, for a dribble to subside?" Michal Wolowyjowski/ Olgierd Von Everecc


----------



## ScrewLoose (Sep 21, 2018)

Any sword could be turned aside with a gold coin


----------



## MetroFox2 (Sep 21, 2018)

"So, uh... The hoover's started asking exsestential questions" - MATN, playing through Rumu


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Sep 21, 2018)

"To those to whom war is necessary it is just; and a resort to arms is righteous in those to whom no means of assistance remain except by arms."
~Livy

"All free men remember that in the final choice a soldier's pack is not so heavy a burden as a prisoner's chains."
~Dwight D. Eisenhower

"Though I have been trained as a soldier, and participated in many battles, there never was a time when, in my opinion, some way could not be found to prevent the drawing of the sword. I look forward to an epoch when a court, recognized by all nations, will settle international differences, instead of keeping large standing armies as they do in Europe."
~Gen. Ulysses Grant

"Every war is the result of a difference of opinion. Maybe the biggest questions can only be answered by the greatest of conflicts."
~JC Denton, _Deus Ex_

"If survival calls for the bearing of arms, bear them you must. But the most important part of the challenge is for you to find another means that does not come with the killing of your fellow man."
~Rod Sterling

"It becomes a wise man to try negotiation before arms."
~Terence

"Once that first bullet goes past your head, politics and all that shit just goes right out the window."
~Sergeant First Class Norm "Hoot" Gibson, _Black Hawk Down
_
"When I go home, people ask me: "Hey Hoot, why do you do it man? Why? You some kinda war junkie?", I won't say a god damn word. Why? They won't understand. They won't understand why we do it. They won't understand it's about the men next to you. And that's it. That's all it is."
~Sergeant First Class Norm "Hoot" Gibson, _Black Hawk Down_


----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 21, 2018)

I was almost strangled to death about a month ago.  Still working on the PTSD shit.  Quote from me getting over it is in my signature.

Also
"Those who avoid risks in life only make it safely to death."
-Anonymous

"You have to be odd to be number one."
-Dr. Seuss


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 21, 2018)

"Give something back to the community, and eventually you'll receive it back in kind."


----------



## alphienya (Sep 22, 2018)

"You're gonna fight all your foo like a thousand Dave Grohls."
- Daniel Y. Sexbang


----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 22, 2018)

"All you had to do was follow the damn train, CJ!"
-Big Smoke


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 23, 2018)

_"pull my finger"_


----------



## Joni (Sep 23, 2018)

@Some Moron


----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 23, 2018)

Joni said:


> @Some Moron
> View attachment 41791


thx based rhomboid.


----------



## AppleButt (Sep 25, 2018)

"So yeah I'm a kid,  and I'm also a goofball, and a wingnut, and a knucklehead mcspasatron!!!  But most of all.  I'm.....IIII'm.... IIIII'm.......  I'M A GOOFY GOOBER!!!!"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 25, 2018)

_"put your hands behind your knees and get down on your head now"

- Deadpool._


----------



## Alondight (Sep 25, 2018)

I always found this one to be really inspiring.


----------



## linkmaster647 (Sep 25, 2018)

"Is it rare?????"
-Cottonlee Reveanous (Patapon 3)


----------



## Foxy Emy (Sep 25, 2018)

I may not be religious anymore, but I really like a lot of stuff from the book of Ecclesiastes. I particularly like an alternative translation of Ecclesiastes 7:16-18 offered up in the NIV's commentary. The main section of the NIV translates the end of verse 18 as "...avoid all extremes" but in the translators comments, it offers up "...will follow them both."

When I first saw that I was a super conservative evangelical Christian at it slowly set me down the road of trying to grasp the other extreme. I considered myself to have an extreme grasp on being wise and righteous at the time I read it, and it sent me down a path of trying to grasp wickedness and folly without letting go of my wisdom and righteousness.

I wanted to be like the author of Ecclesiastes, King Solomon. To do that, I needed to allow myself to be a wicked fool as well as a righteous wiseperson. It lead to me being willing to question everything and embrace things with open arms that I never would have considered.

When the alternative translation for verse 18 is swapped out for the main one, the entire passage reads like this:

Do not be overrighteous,
     neither be overwise—
     why destroy yourself?
Do not be overwicked,
     and do not be a fool—
     why die before your time?
It is good to grasp the one
     and not let go of the other.
     Whoever fears God will follow them both.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 25, 2018)

"To see what is in front of one's nose needs a constant struggle".


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Sep 25, 2018)

"A psychologist is just someone who is paid to pretend that they know you better than you know yourself."

"The world is a bully."


----------



## SoL-JoS (Sep 25, 2018)

I think this is a great quote.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Oct 4, 2018)

"You come at me straight and keep the fancy maneuvers for your next board meeting."

After looking through this thread it occurs to me that a quote from System Shock 2 that mirrors what I'd want people to do isn't all that weird.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Oct 14, 2018)

_"Watching the ones you love get old and sick is hard, yes, but so is the crippling reminder of your own mortality."
_
- Mr. Fox.


----------



## Joni (Oct 14, 2018)




----------



## AppleButt (Oct 28, 2018)

_“Rick, the only connection between your unquestionable intelligence and the sickness destroying your family is that everyone in your family, you included, use intelligence to justify sickness. 
You seem to alternate between viewing your own mind as an unstoppable force and as an inescapable curse. And I think it's because the only truly unapproachable concept for you is that it's your mind within your control. You chose to come here, you chose to talk -to belittle my vocation- just as you chose to become a pickle. 
You are the master of your universe, and yet you are dripping with rat blood and feces. Your enormous mind literally vegetating by your own hand. 
I have no doubt that you would be bored senseless by therapy, the same way I'm bored when I brush my teeth and wipe my ass. Because the thing about repairing, maintaining, and cleaning is it's not an adventure. There's no way to do it so wrong you might die. It's just work. And the bottom line is, some people are okay going to work, and some people well, some people would rather die. 
Each of us gets to choose.“. -_Rick and Morty 


This quote speaks to me.


----------



## ShardOfSloth (Oct 28, 2018)

_"Look up at the stars and not down at your feet. Try to make sense of what you see, and wonder about what makes the universe exist. Be curious."_ -Stphen Hawking
Rest in Peace, great man.
I've always loved this quote.


----------



## real time strategist (Oct 28, 2018)

"The music just turns me on!" - jet set radio soundtrack. The second game had a much worse part that I refuse to post.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Oct 29, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/327411826465832961


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Oct 29, 2018)




----------



## Shoiyo (Oct 29, 2018)

"The process of delving into the black abyss is to me the keenest form of fascination." - H. P. Lovecraft

It summarizes my mindset so well.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 29, 2018)

Yeah Einstein was very opposed to nationalistic ideas; he described it as the 'measles of mankind'.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Oct 29, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Yeah Einstein was very opposed to nationalistic ideas; he described it as the 'measles of mankind'.


 I don't think it's an inherently bad idea but if my friends and relatives were being killed in droves by those supposedly representing "nationalism" probably more than any other country during that period, I would have probably had the same opinion.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 29, 2018)

The things I find rolling the die on Wikiquote:

"That friggin' … outfit .... They prostituted every goddamn thing I had. I had the greatest gravy in the world and those sons of bitches they dragged it out and extended it and watered it down that I'm so goddamn mad."
~Harland "Colonel" Sanders

"People who put principles before people are people who hate people. They don’t much care about how well it works, just about how right it is . . . they may even like it better if it inflicts enough pain."
~John Barnes

"[Regarding politicians] . . . like any group of people selected for ambition and nothing else, they turn out to be a pretty bad lot. Like mandarins in China, colonial administrators in the British Empire, lawyers in old North America, or the reconstruction agencies after the Slaughter -- individually there are decent people who do some good, but as a class they’re amoral, vicious leeches with a good cover story."
~John Barnes

"I know I pretend to be the apolitical businessman a lot, but the reality is that like anybody who’s interested in getting people together with the things they need and want, I have an agenda. I want people to get what they want, and I want them ideally to get it fro me, but most of all I want them to be free to want it and to make offers to get it. Those poor stupid fanatics have ben sold on the idea that what they want is the ability to give themselves a little priggish congratulations over having done the right thing. They’d rather be right than happy. More importantly, they’d rather that _I_ be right than happy and they’re not about to leave the choice up to me. I say, let ‘em die, and I hope it’s slow and it hurts."
~John Barnes

"One of the stranger beliefs in science fiction is a passionate belief in Beautiful Writing--lots and lots of extraspecial exciting words thrown no_hurled_ no _CASCADED_ upon the reader in a shimmering shower of precious verbal gleaming gleanings and a singing pillar of righteous fiery syntactic spinach. The only thing that was good in that sentence was the spinach, and the hell with it."
~John Barnes


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Oct 29, 2018)

“You understand reality while everyone else is running around confused and angry and upset because they think reality is something happening to them rather than something they are making every moment with every thought.” -Andrew Hussie


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Oct 29, 2018)

WolfyAmbassador said:


> I don't think it's an inherently bad idea but if my friends and relatives were being killed in droves by those supposedly representing "nationalism" probably more than any other country during that period, I would have probably had the same opinion.


It's a topic best left to another thread, if at all, but suffice to say that the most basic form of nationalism is believing in the concept of the nation-state.


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 5, 2018)

"They said it was a sewage pipe, but  how come it had a thumpin' great muzzle on the end?" - A UK MP regarding the time a Sheffield steel company built a piece of Saddam's supergun.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 5, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> "They said it was a sewage pipe, but  how come it had a thumpin' great muzzle on the end?" - A UK MP regarding the time a Sheffield steel company built a piece of Saddam's supergun.


I remember that coming up in this episode of Citation Needed:


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 5, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> I remember that coming up in this episode of Citation Needed:



And _maaaaybe_  that's where I stole it from, but you'll never know if that's true or not. And if you do, I'll shank you through the monitor.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 5, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> And _maaaaybe_  that's where I stole it from, but you'll never know if that's true or not. And if you do, I'll shank you through the monitor.


"Can't let you do that, StarFox."


----------



## linkmaster647 (Nov 23, 2018)

"I CAN DO ANYTHING!"


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 23, 2018)

"Immortality doesn't mean absence of death, it means the boundary between life and death disappears, and you are in a state neither alive nor dead;
Just as if you were in the living world and the Netherworld at the same time, a Necrofantasia." 
I forgot where this was from, I just know it was a good quote from Touhou and from the song Necrofantasia.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Nov 24, 2018)

"Get Off My Lawn!"
Walt Kowalski, _Gran Torino_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 24, 2018)

"look at me when I'm talking to you motherfucker"

- Samuel L Jackson.


----------



## katalistik (Nov 24, 2018)

"What sort of awful place is this?
Its reality."
- from Enchanted(2007)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 24, 2018)

_"A lot of people call me a dreamer, laughing at my ideas. Our world is generous with superficial people. Time will be the judge." _

Nikola Tesla


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 24, 2018)

*Potential spoilers for the 2011 game 'Spec Ops: The Line'*

There are some great quotes from the game Spec Ops: The Line, which is, as far as I know, not too well known about but people keep recommending it to me.

Lines in this game's loading screen include:
"Do you feel like a hero yet?"

"How many Americans have you killed today?"

"The US Military does not condone the killing of unarmed combatants. But this isn't real, so why should you care?"

"This is all your fault."

"None of this would have happened if you'd just stopped."

"There was always a choice, you just fucked it up."

"Deep down, you knew we all had to die."

As far as I know, this is only a few of the interesting quotes from the game, but this'd be too long if I listed them all out.

I wont spoil anything, but these 'hints' exist to do more than just ferment anti-military sentiments in the player, which I like, it's meta before Undertale made everyone think meta was cool again.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 24, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> *Potential spoilers for the 2011 game 'Spec Ops: The Line'*
> 
> There are some great quotes from the game Spec Ops: The Line, which is, as far as I know, not too well known about but people keep recommending it to me.
> 
> ...


Given the game's inspiration, there's more to it than a superficial anti-military bias.

Speaking of that inspiration:

"The earth seemed unearthly. We are accustomed to look upon the shackled form of a conquered monster, but there — there you could look at a thing monstrous and free. It was unearthly, and the men were, — No, they were not inhuman. Well, you know, that was the worst of it — this suspicion of their not being inhuman. It would come slowly to one. They howled, and leaped, and spun, and made horrid faces; but what thrilled you was just the thought of their humanity — like yours — the thought of your remote kinship with this wild and passionate uproar. Ugly. Yes, it was ugly enough; but if you were man enough you would admit to yourself that there was in you just the faintest trace of a response to the terrible frankness of that noise, a dim suspicion of there being a meaning in it which you — you so remote from the night of first ages — could comprehend. And why not? *The mind of man is capable of anything — because everything is in it, all the past as well as all the future. What was there after all? Joy, fear, sorrow, devotion, valour, rage — who can tell? — but truth — truth stripped of its cloak of time. Let the fool gape and shudder — the man knows, and can look on without a wink.* But he must at least be as much of a man as these on the shore. He must meet that truth with his own true stuff — with his own inborn strength. Principles? Principles won't do. Acquisitions, clothes, pretty rags — rags that would fly off at the first good shake. No; you want a deliberate belief."
~Joseph Conrad, _Heart of Darkness_


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 24, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> Given the game's inspiration, there's more to it than a superficial anti-military bias.
> 
> Speaking of that inspiration:
> 
> ...



I haven't read or studied Heart of Darkness, so I'm not entirely informed on that side of it.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Nov 24, 2018)

MetroFox2 said:


> I haven't read or studied Heart of Darkness, so I'm not entirely informed on that side of it.


Without spoiling too much, _Heart of Darkness_ explores the nature of mankind through the lens of a man who becomes obsessed with an ivory trader in the Congo, with the core idea being that there's little that distinguishes a "civilized" man from a savage. The novel draws a lot on the author's own background and experience as a Polish-born member of two merchant navies, and given the time it was written (1899), it also raised questions regarding imperialism and racism.

Apart from _Spec Ops: The Line_, the novel was also loosely adapted into the Vietnam-era film _Apocalypse Now!_, from which we get this brilliant, if harrowing, monologue:








> "I've seen horrors... horrors that you've seen. But you have no right to call me a murderer. You have a right to kill me. You have a right to do that... but you have no right to judge me. It's impossible for words to describe what is necessary to those who do not know what horror means. Horror... Horror has a face... and you must make a friend of horror. Horror and moral terror are your friends. If they are not, then they are enemies to be feared. They are truly enemies! I remember when I was with Special Forces... seems a thousand centuries ago. We went into a camp to inoculate some children. We left the camp after we had inoculated the children for polio, and this old man came running after us and he was crying. He couldn't see. We went back there, and they had come and hacked off every inoculated arm. There they were in a pile. A pile of little arms. And I remember... I... I... I cried, I wept like some grandmother. I wanted to tear my teeth out; I didn't know what I wanted to do! And I want to remember it. I never want to forget it... I never want to forget. And then I realized... like I was shot... like I was shot with a diamond... a diamond bullet right through my forehead. And I thought, my God... the genius of that! The genius! The will to do that! Perfect, genuine, complete, crystalline, pure. And then I realized they were stronger than we, because they could stand that these were not monsters, these were men... trained cadres. These men who fought with their hearts, who had families, who had children, who were filled with love... but they had the strength... the strength... to do that. If I had ten divisions of those men, our troubles here would be over very quickly. You have to have men who are moral... and at the same time who are able to utilize their primordial instincts to kill without feeling... without passion... without judgment... without judgment! Because it's judgment that defeats us."


----------



## MetroFox2 (Nov 24, 2018)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> Without spoiling too much, _Heart of Darkness_ explores the nature of mankind through the lens of a man who becomes obsessed with an ivory trader in the Congo, with the core idea being that there's little that distinguishes a "civilized" man from a savage. The novel draws a lot on the author's own background and experience as a Polish-born member of two merchant navies, and given the time it was written (1899), it also raised questions regarding imperialism and racism.
> 
> Apart from _Spec Ops: The Line_, the novel was also loosely adapted into the Vietnam-era film _Apocalypse Now!_, from which we get this brilliant, if harrowing, monologue:



I should have to read it when I get through the books of which I bought too many of at once. Sounds very, very interesting. Also yes, Apocalypse Now is a fantastic piece of filmography.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Nov 24, 2018)

"The accumulation of little despairs...That's what makes people adults."


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 7, 2018)

"First off, fuck you, ya little shit."
-Khamai


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Dec 7, 2018)

Enough is enough!  

I HAVE HAD IT WIH THESE MOTHA FUCKEN SNAKES ON THIS MUTHA FUCKIN PLANE! 

EVERYBODY STRAP IN! 

I`m about to open some fuckin windows.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 9, 2018)

"Pain is temporary, anger is forever."


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 9, 2018)

forums.furaffinity.net: Your favorite quotes!

Why do we have two of these?


----------



## VinterNix (Dec 10, 2018)

Why is it drug addicts and computer aficionados are both called users? - Clifford Stoll


----------



## Marius Merganser (Dec 10, 2018)

"A man's prayers are his own business." - Daffy Duck (The Looney Tunes Show)

"I'm gonna go on every ride 'till I barf twice!" - Plucky Duck (Tiny Toons)

"I AM the storm!" - Donald Duck (Ducktales)

"Huey.  Louie. ... The third one..." - Scrooge McDuck (Ducktales)


----------



## VinterNix (Dec 10, 2018)

“Think about Bill. If you died, would anyone care? Would they really care? Maybe they’d cry for a day, but let’s be honest. No one would give a shit. They wouldn’t. The few people who would feel obligated to go to your funeral would probably feel annoyed and leave as soon as possible. That’s who you are. That’s what you are. You’re nothing to anyone. To everyone. Think about it, Bill, cause if you do, if you let yourself. You know I’m telling you the truth, so instead of wasting anymore of my time, I need you to go call someone that matters. Because Bill, you don’t.”

- Elliot
Mr. Robot

I felt so bad for Bill after watching this scene


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 10, 2018)

_"Pain is just a feeling of weakness leaving the body" -  Marine Corps _


----------



## SoL-JoS (Dec 11, 2018)

"I like my coffee like I like my women:  I fucking hate coffee."
-My gay misogynist friend


----------



## skize (Dec 14, 2018)

"Life is full of surprises, but never when you need one." -- Bill Watterson, Calvin & Hobbes


----------



## Juju-z (Dec 14, 2018)

The secret to a life of wisdom is to quote yourself a lot, and claim famous people said those things.
-Albert Einstein


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Dec 15, 2018)

"Stupidity is always a capital crime."
~Larry Niven, _A Hole In Space_, _"The Fourth Confession"
_
"There is no cause so right that one cannot find a fool following it. To prove a point, one may seek out a foolish Socialist, thirteenth century Liberal, Scientologist, High Frontier advocate, Mensa member, science fiction fan, Jim Bakker acolyte, Christian, witch, or fanatical devotee of Special Interest Lib. It doesn't really reflect on the cause itself. Ad hominem argument saves time, but it's still a fallacy."
~Larry Niven, _Known Space: The Future Worlds
_
"All forms of violence are quests for identity. When you live on the frontier, you have no identity. You're a nobody."
~Marshall McLuhan

"The literate man is a sucker for propaganda...You cannot propagandize a native. You can sell him rum and trinkets, but you cannot sell him ideas."
~Marshall McLuhan

"Any loss of identity prompts people to seek reassurance and rediscovery of themselves by testing, and even by violence. Today, the electric revolution, the wired planet, and the information environment involve everybody in everybody to the point of individual extinction."
~Marshall McLuhan

"Jacques Ellul observes in Propaganda: When dialogue begins, propaganda ends. His theme, that propaganda is not this or that ideology but rather the action and coexistence of all media at once, explains why propaganda is environmental and invisible. The total life of any culture tends to be "propaganda", for this reason. It blankets perception and supresses awareness, making the counter environments created by the artist indispensable to survival and freedom."
~Marshall McLuhan, _From Cliché to Archetype_

"Marx shared with economists then and since the inability to make his concepts include innovational processes. It is one thing to spot a new product but quite another to observe the invisible new environments generated by the action of the product on a variety of pre-existing social grounds."
~Marshall McLuhan, Take Today: _The Executive as Dropout_

"The culture-heroes of preliteracy and postliteracy alike are robots."
~Marshall McLuhan, _Laws of Media: The New Science
_
"The dance around the golden calf of identity is the last and greatest orgy of counterenlightenment. Identity is the magic word of a partially hidden, partially open conservatism that has inscribed personal identity, occupational identity, national identity, political identity, female identity, male identity, class identity, party identity, etc., on its banner."
~Peter Sloterdijk,_ Critique of Cynical Reason
_
"The Marxian theory of ideology predicts that the ruling ideas in any well functioning society will be ideas that promote the interests of the ruling class in that society, i.e., the class that is economically dominant. By the 'ruling ideas' we should understand Marx to mean the central moral, political and economic ideas that dominate discussion in the mass media and in the corridors of power in that society. The theory is not peculiar to Marx, since the 'classical realists' of antiquity like the Sophists and Thucydides advanced essentially the same theory: the powerful clothe their pursuit of self-interest in the garb of morality and justice. When Marx says that, 'The ideas of the ruling class are in every epoch the ruling ideas' and that, 'Law, morality, religion are to [the proletariat] so many bourgeois prejudices, behind which lurk in ambush just as many bourgeois interests', he is simply translating in to Marxian terms the Sophistic view 'that the more powerful will always take advantage of the weaker, and will give the name of law and justice to whatever they lay down in their own interests.'"
~Brian Leiter, _The Hermeneutics of Suspicion_


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Dec 15, 2018)

In my signature.


----------



## Tattorack (Dec 15, 2018)

"Miserix...!? We thought you were dead!"
"I got better."
-Bionicle G1


----------



## MetroFox2 (Dec 15, 2018)

"Shut your mouth. Or I shall fly at you like a bag of cocks."

As heard here:


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 21, 2018)

Because its almost Christmas, keep this one in mind everyone <;

"Are you willing to forget what you have done for other people, and to remember what other people have done for you; to ignore what the world owes you, and to think what you owe the world; to put your rights in the background, and your duties in the middle distance, and your chances to do a little more than your duty in the foreground; to see that men and women are just as real as you are, and try to look behind their faces to their hearts, hungry for joy; to own up to the fact that probably the only good reason for your existence is not what you are going to get out of life, but what you are going to give to life; to close your book of complaints against the management of the universe, and look around you for a place where you can sow a few seeds of happiness.

Are you willing to do these things even for a day?

Then you are ready to keep Christmas.

Are you willing to stoop down and consider the needs and desires of little children; to remember the weaknesses and loneliness of people who are growing old; to stop asking how much your friends love you, and to ask yourself if you love them enough; to bear in mind the things that other people have to bear on their hearts; to trim your lamp so that it will give more light and less smoke, and to carry it in front so that your shadow will fall behind you; to make a grave for your ugly thoughts and a garden for your kindly feelings, with the gate open?

Are you willing to do these things for a day?

Then you are ready to keep Christmas.

Are you willing to believe that love is the strongest thing in the world— stronger than hate, stronger than evil, stronger than death— and that the blessed life which began in Bethlehem two thousand years ago is the image and brightness of the Eternal Love?

Then you can keep Christmas.

And if you can keep it for a day, why not always?

But you can never keep it alone."


----------



## Keefur (Dec 22, 2018)

This is an amazing piece of acting by Orson Welles.  He did this monologue for the movie Moby Dick in 1956.  He was paid a huge sum of money to do this part.  He showed up on the set and accomplished his task in one take.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jan 20, 2019)

“If there's anything we should have learned from Martin Luther King Jr. is hate doesn't drive out hate, only love drives out hate," - Sen. James Lankford.


----------



## Simo (Feb 24, 2019)

On selfies: “They are this horrible thing where you are distorted. The chin is too big, the head is too small. No, this is electronic masturbation.”-Karl Lagerfeld


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2019)

Clare Boothe Luce
“Censorship, like charity, should begin at home; but unlike charity, it should end there."


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

“Life must be understood backward. But it must be lived forward ” - Soren Kierkegaard


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2019)

"We are not in control. Every now and then life likes to reiterate that little point. Some people find such reminders disconcerting. They spend their lives in breathless pursuit of meaningless goals, hoping to forget everything they know about their own mortality. Some people anchor themselves to something larger. Religion, Art, Justice. Anything they deem significant in a life that's not. We are not in control. If we were, surely we'd know better than to care about anything." - Catwoman


----------



## Infrarednexus (Feb 24, 2019)

"The more you weigh, the harder you are to kidnap. Stay safe. Eat cake"


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 24, 2019)

One of my friends has trouble with motivation.  I told him something like, "Do something for five minutes.  If you wanna keep going, then keep going.  It doesn't matter when you choose to stop; at least you got started."

He now uses that simple quote, "Do something for five minutes," for everything now.  He told me recently that it helped motivate him to work out, clean his apartment, get his homework done, etc. and that I basically changed his entire life for the better.  Isn't it something how one small quote can cause such a drastic change?


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 24, 2019)

"Nationalism does nothing but teach you how to hate people that you never met and all of a sudden you take pride in accomplishments you had no part in what so ever" -Doug Stanhope


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Feb 24, 2019)

“Every miserable fool who has nothing at all of which he can be proud, adopts as a last resource pride in the nation to which he belongs; he is ready and happy to defend all its faults and follies tooth and nail, thus reimbursing himself for his own inferiority.”

— Arthur Schopenhauer


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 24, 2019)

“I don't mean to sound bitter, cold, or cruel, but I am, so that's how it comes out.”


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 24, 2019)

"Sometimes I park in handicapped spaces while handicapped people make handicapped faces."
-Dennis Leary


----------



## Izzy4895 (Feb 24, 2019)

"I am, somehow, less interested in the weight and convolutions of Einstein's brain than in the near certainty that people of equal talent have lived and died in cotton fields and sweatshops."

-Stephen Jay Gould


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Feb 24, 2019)

"But war, in a good cause, is not the greatest evil which a nation can suffer. *War is an ugly thing, but not the ugliest of things: the decayed and degraded state of moral and patriotic feeling which thinks nothing worth a war, is worse.* When a people are used as mere human instruments for firing cannon or thrusting bayonets, in the service and for the selfish purposes of a master, such war degrades a people. A war to protect other human beings against tyrannical injustice – a war to give victory to their own ideas of right and good, and which is their own war, carried on for an honest purpose by their free choice – is often the means of their regeneration. *A man who has nothing which he is willing to fight for, nothing which he cares more about than he does about his personal safety, is a miserable creature who has no chance of being free, unless made and kept so by the exertions of better men than himself.* As long as justice and injustice have not terminated their ever-renewing fight for ascendancy in the affairs of mankind, human beings must be willing, when need is, to do battle for the one against the other."
~John Stuart Mill


----------



## Anon Raccoon (Feb 24, 2019)

“Do not pray for easy lives. Pray to be stronger men.” -JFK


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Feb 24, 2019)

"If you don’t design your own life plan, chances are you’ll fall into someone else’s plan. And guess what they have planned for you?

 Not much."


----------



## SoL-JoS (Feb 24, 2019)

"As long as I control this OBELISK, it will strike any foes who venture near."
-Ascalonian Mage

And I guarantee that no one will understand that quote or know where it came from, so this is probably the most pointless post I've ever made on FA.


----------



## Pogo (Feb 24, 2019)

SoL-JoS said:


> "As long as I control this OBELISK, it will strike any foes who venture near."
> -Ascalonian Mage
> 
> And I guarantee that no one will understand that quote or know where it came from, so this is probably the most pointless post I've ever made on FA.


I cant say with certainty but
Hands down its from a mtg card.

Edit: its not from mtg.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 24, 2019)

Build me a son, O Lord, who will be strong enough to know when he is weak, and brave enough to face himself when he is afraid, one who will be proud and unbending in honest defeat, and humble and gentle in victory. -Douglas MacArthur


----------



## NightTripper (Feb 25, 2019)

"Adulting is suffering and suffering is not for me. 
Adulting has got to be the purest form of misery." ~ Psychostick


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Feb 25, 2019)

"Ars longa, vita brevis, occasio praeceps, experimentum periculosum, iudicium difficile." - Hippocrates 

Translation: Art is long, life is short, opportunity fleeting, experiment treacherous, judgment difficult.


----------



## Dragoneer (Feb 25, 2019)

"If walls are so effective why is Mongolian beef on every single Chinese menu?"
- Some guy on Reddit


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 26, 2019)

Neger, neger, neger! I feel free!


----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2019)

“To want nothing. Just to wait, until there is nothing left to wait for. Just to wander, and to sleep. To let yourself be carried along by the crowds, and the streets. To follow the gutters, the fences, the water’s edge. To walk the length of the embankments, to hug the walls. To waste your time. To have no projects, to feel no impatience. To be without desire, or resentment, or revolt.” 
― Georges Perec, from, "Things"


----------



## Rystren (Mar 1, 2019)

"Appreciate what you what, be are the make you appreciate what you dad."
-- Sjin


----------



## Simo (Mar 1, 2019)

“Black holes are the seductive dragons of the universe, outwardly quiescent yet violent at the heart, uncanny, hostile, primeval, emitting a negative radiance that draws all toward them, gobbling up all who come too close. Once having entered the tumultuous orbit of a black hole, nothing can break away from its passionate but fatal embrace. Though cons of teasing play may be granted the doomed, ultimately play turns to prey and all are sucked haplessly―brilliantly aglow, true, but oh so briefly so―into the fire-breathing maw of oblivion. Black holes, which have no memory, are said to contain the earliest memories of the universe, and the most recent, too, while at the same time obliterating all memory by obliterating all its embodiments. Such paradoxes characterize these strange galactic monsters, for whom creation is destruction, death life, chaos order. And darkness illumination: for, as dragons are also called worms, so black hole are known as wormholes, offering a mystical and intimate pathway to the farthest reaches of the cosmos, thus bring light as they consume it.” 

-Robert Coover, expert, _A Child Again_


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Mar 2, 2019)

"I am a citizen, not of Athens or Greece, but of the world."
- Socrates


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 3, 2019)

"If I always gave out money - every time I was asked for it by someone, I'd be broke myself" _~Connor J. Coyote_


----------



## Simo (Mar 5, 2019)

(not so much a quote, as a poem)

*The Fury of Rainstorms*

The rain drums down like red ants, 
each bouncing off my window. 
The ants are in great pain 
and they cry out as they hit 
as if their little legs were only 
stitched on and their heads pasted. 
And oh they bring to mind the grave, 
so humble, so willing to be beat upon 
with its awful lettering and 
the body lying underneath 
without an umbrella. 
Depression is boring, I think 
and I would do better to make 
some soup and light up the cave. 

-Anne Sexton


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Mar 12, 2019)

"We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones
Most people are never going to die because they are never going to be born
The potential people who could have been here in my place
But who will in fact never see the light of day outnumber the sand grains of Sahara
Certainly those unborn ghosts include greater poets than Keats, scientists greater than Newton
We know this because the set of possible people allowed by our DNA
So massively exceeds the set of actual people
In the teeth of those stupefying odds it is you and I, in our ordinariness, that are here
We privileged few, who won the lottery of birth against all odds
How dare we whine at our inevitable return to that prior state
From which the vast majority have never stirred?"


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 12, 2019)

I love ratatouille so much guys, it's like my second favorite pixar movie.


----------



## foussiremix (Mar 12, 2019)

"Some of yall is fat,ugly and unattractive but that is is okay, just be who you are"

-professortox on IG


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 12, 2019)

Behold! A man!
-Diogenes


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 12, 2019)

"I'm lovin' it".


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 12, 2019)

It's not the size of the dog in the fight, it's the size of the fight in the dog that matters.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 12, 2019)

"Reality is often disappointing" -THANOS

"Get yo ass in the tunnel of love!" -Coach L4D2

"How many loafs of bread have you eaten in your life time?" -Remilia
"Five, I prefer Japanese food." -Marisa
(Touhou EoSD)


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 12, 2019)

"Don't believe all quotes you read on the internet are authentic" ~Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Mar 12, 2019)

"...and I must have missed a step or two - or five." Wizardry 8, Fuzzfas (who's just had a failure in potion-making)

...y'know, how about something non-video-game from me.

"Typical human false advertising!  It clearly states, 'So hot it'll set your mouth on fire!'  I ask you, WHERE ARE THE FLAMES?" Spittor, Extreme Dinosaurs


----------



## Infrarednexus (Mar 12, 2019)

_"I did not hit her, it's not true! It's bullshit! I did not hit her! I did not! Oh hi, Mark."_
_
The Room- 2003_


----------



## KimberVaile (Mar 12, 2019)

"Ah Spaghetti, ah Ravioli, ah Mama Mia." - Mario


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 13, 2019)

"You've got a purty mouth". -_Unknown_


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Mar 17, 2019)

“So listen to me when I say love isn’t something that we invented. It’s observable. Powerful. It has to mean something…Maybe it means something more - something we can’t yet understand. Maybe it’s some evidence, some artifact of a higher dimension that we can’t consciously perceive….Love is the one thing that we’re capable of perceiving that transcends dimensions of time and space. Maybe we should trust that, even if we can’t understand it."
— _Interstellar_

"For what it’s worth: it’s never too late or, in my case, too early to be whoever you want to be. There’s no time limit, stop whenever you want. You can change or stay the same, there are no rules to this thing. We can make the best or the worst of it. I hope you make the best of it. And I hope you see things that startle you. I hope you feel things you never felt before. I hope you meet people with a different point of view. I hope you live a life you’re proud of. If you find that you’re not, I hope you have the courage to start all over again."
— F. Scott Fitzgerald

"Can you remember who you were, before the world told you who you should be?"
— Charles Bukowski

"There will one day spring from the brain of science a machine or force so fearful in its potentialities, so absolutely terrifying, that even man, the fighter, who will dare torture and death in order to inflict torture and death, will be appalled, and so abandon war forever."
— Thomas A. Edison


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 17, 2019)

"When the going gets weird, the weird turn pro" - Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## Abilify (Mar 18, 2019)

“Democracy is the art and science of running the circus from the monkey cage.”
- H. L. Mencken


----------



## Furrium (Mar 18, 2019)

"To see the rainbow you need to survive the rain"


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2019)

"Head, meet wall"

- some person.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Mar 18, 2019)

"Why is it that most of the people who are against abortion are people you wouldn't want to fuck in the first place?"

-George Carlin


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 18, 2019)

"why is the rum always gone?"

- Me


----------



## Simo (Mar 18, 2019)

“My favourite characters are people who think they’re normal but they’re not. I live in Baltimore, and it’s full of people like that. I’ve also lived in New York, which is full of people who think they’re crazy, but they’re completely normal. I get my best material in Baltimore – you get dialogue that you just couldn’t imagine. I asked this guy in a bar what he did for a living and he said he traded deer meat for crack. I never realised that job even existed. You could make a whole movie about that person. And he was kind of cute too, if you could ignore his eyes rolling around his head. Although I did crack once, accidentally, and I thought: Oh my God, what, am I gonna rob my parents now?

-Dir. John Waters


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 26, 2019)

"Those who can, Do. Those who can't, Make reaction videos on youtube." ~ Me


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 26, 2019)

"Progress isn't made by early risers. It's made by lazy men trying to find easier ways to do something." - Heinlein


----------



## Foxy Emy (Mar 26, 2019)

"Eat a live frog every morning, and nothing worse will happen to you the rest of the day." ~Unknown (Sometimes credited to Mark Twain)


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 27, 2019)

"Violence is the last refuge of the incompetent."
-Isaac Asimov


----------



## NightTripper (Mar 28, 2019)

"You've failed me for the last time Pleasure Clone Tsuzuka!" ~ Catbug


----------



## Rayd (Mar 29, 2019)

_"We as the human race are the most selfish species on the planet, but listen; It's okay to only look after number one. Because you, just like me, are a villain amongst villains. It's not fair to show people the petals, but not the thorns. We're all bad people. We're all guilty of it. Greed is good, greed is your friend, greed is there to be embraced, and greed, my friend, greed will help you live long enough to become a villain." _- Marty Scurll.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 29, 2019)

What, you egg? Young fry of treachery!
(Shakespeare - McBeth Act 4 scene 2 - First Murderer)


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 30, 2019)

Keefur said:


> What, you egg? Young fry of treachery!
> (Shakespeare - McBeth Act 4 scene 2 - First Murderer)



Villain I have done thy mother! ;D


----------



## Simo (Mar 30, 2019)

“Sometimes people let the same problem make them miserable for years when they could just say, _So what._ That's one of my favorite things to say. _So what._”  -Andy Warhol


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Mar 30, 2019)

There's no way to describe what I do. It's just me.

Andy Kaufman


----------



## xremeidiot (Mar 30, 2019)

The wise warrior avoids the battle.

Sun Tzu.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 30, 2019)

Sometimes it's better to end something then let it carry on and drag you down.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 31, 2019)

_"Powers are for the weak. I have no powers. I mean, unless you count the power to blow minds with my weapons-grade philosophical insights"_


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 31, 2019)

“People will walk in and out of your life, but only true friends leave footprints.” 
- I don’t remember

I just saw this once, from something one of my best friends showed me, and I kind of stuck with it ever since. And she has left footprints, as with others. To my best friend.


----------



## Keefur (Mar 31, 2019)

Trndsttr said:


> “People will walk in and out of your life, but only true friends leave footprints.”
> - I don’t remember
> 
> I just saw this once, from something one of my best friends showed me, and I kind of stuck with it ever since. And she has left footprints, as with others. To my best friend.


The original quote:
*Many people will walk in and out of your life but only true friends will leave footprints in your heart.*
ELEANOR ROOSEVELT


----------



## Trndsttr (Mar 31, 2019)

Keefur said:


> The original quote:
> *Many people will walk in and out of your life but only true friends will leave footprints in your heart.*
> ELEANOR ROOSEVELT


Ah thanks. I wondered why nothing came up when I googled the quote.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Apr 1, 2019)

"Democracy has always been a problem. *The truly attractive features of the Western tradition that we accidentally—and it really is accidentally—get the benefit of are the rule of law, liberalism and tolerance, all of which are virtues inherited from predemocratic societies*, whether they were based in eighteenth-century Anglo-American aristocratic individualism or nineteenth-century European forms of a type of developed postfeudal legal state. Democracy comes last. *Democracy is simply a system of selection of people to rule over you.* And it’s not accidental that everyone is now a democrat. The Chinese are for democracy. George Bush was for democracy. The Burmese believe in it; they just call it something slightly different. South African whites believed in democracy; they just thought it should be arranged differently for blacks. *Democracy is a dangerously empty term, and to the extent that it has substance, and the substance consists of allowing people to select freely how they live, the chance that they will choose to live badly is very high.*"
~Tony Judt, 2010

"Democracy is beautiful in theory; in practice it is a fallacy. You in America will see that some day."
~Benito Mussolini, 1928

"A fanatical belief in democracy makes democratic institutions impossible."
~Bertrand Russell, 1950

"Democracy is a system for the resolution of conflict, not for vengeance. *Simple black-white notions of right and wrong do not fit into democratic politics.* Political controversies result from the fact that the issues are complex, and men may properly have differences of opinion about them. *The most terrible of all over-simplifications is the notion that politics is a contest between good people and bad people. * Democracy is based on a profound insight into human nature, the realization that all men are sinful, all are imperfect, all are prejudiced, and none knows the whole truth. *That is why we need liberty and why we have an obligation to hear all men.* Liberty gives us a chance to learn from other people, to become aware of our own limitations, and to correct our bias. Even when we disagree with other people we like to think that they speak from good motives, and while we realize that all men are limited, we do not let ourselves imagine that any man is bad. *Democracy is a political system for people who are not sure that they are right.*"
~Elmer Eric Schattschneider, 1969


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 2, 2019)

_"What a fool you are, I'm a god! How can you kill a god? What a grand and intoxicating innocence! How could you be so naive? There is no escape, no recall or intervention can work in this place! Come! Lay down your weapons! It is not too late for my mercy..."_


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 2, 2019)

"Watch out for that pit!"
Said knuckles in Sonic heroes as I plummeted during quote.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 2, 2019)

_"The needs of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or the one"
-_Spock, _Star Trek II: The Wrath of Khan _


----------



## xremeidiot (Apr 3, 2019)

Always be willing to accept the possibility that you’re wrong.

(citation needed)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 3, 2019)

Since we are quoting fascists in here now;

"Fascism is capitalism plus murder"
-Upton Sinclair

"We cannot, of course, expect every leader to possess the wisdom of Lincoln or Mandela’s largeness of soul. But when we think about what questions might be most useful to ask, perhaps we should begin by discerning what our prospective leaders believe it worthwhile for us to hear.

Do they cater to our prejudices by suggesting that we treat people outside our ethnicity, race, creed or party as unworthy of dignity and respect?

Do they want us to nurture our anger toward those who we believe have done us wrong, rub raw our grievances and set our sights on revenge?

Do they encourage us to have contempt for our governing institutions and the electoral process?

Do they seek to destroy our faith in essential contributors to democracy, such as an independent press, and a professional judiciary?

Do they exploit the symbols of patriotism, the flag, the pledge in a conscious effort to turn us against one another?

If defeated at the polls, will they accept the verdict, or insist without evidence they have won?

Do they go beyond asking about our votes to brag about their ability to solve all problems put to rest all anxieties and satisfy every desire?

Do they solicit our cheers by speaking casually and with pumped up machismo about using violence to blow enemies away?

Do they echo the attitude of Musolini: “The crowd doesn’t have to know, all they have to do is believe and submit to being shaped.”?

Or do they invite us to join with them in building and maintaining a healthy center for our society, a place where rights and duties are apportioned fairly, the social contract is honored, and all have room to dream and grow.

The answers to these questions will not tell us whether a prospective leader is left or right-wing, conservative or liberal, or, in the American context, a Democrat or a Republican. However, they will us much that we need to know about those wanting to lead us, and much also about ourselves.

For those who cherish freedom, the answers will provide grounds for reassurance, or, a warning we dare not ignore." -Madeleine K. Albright

"Any power must be an enemy of mankind which enslaves the individual by power and by force, whether it arises under the Fascist or Communist flag. All that is valuable in human society depends upon the opportunity for development according to the individual."
"The real purpose of socialism is precisely to overcome and advance beyond the predatory phase of human development."
-Albert Einstein


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Apr 4, 2019)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> Since we are quoting fascists in here now;


I really wouldn't consider it fashionable. _Hearts of Iron IV_ and a recent conversation I had regarding the problems inherent to the historical and modern practices of democracy however did put me in the mood.

Speaking of:

"I do not say that democracy has been more pernicious on the whole, and in the long run, than monarchy or aristocracy. Democracy has never been and never can be so durable as aristocracy or monarchy; but while it lasts, it is more bloody than either. … Remember, democracy never lasts long. It soon wastes, exhausts, and murders itself. There never was a democracy yet that did not commit suicide. It is in vain to say that democracy is less vain, less proud, less selfish, less ambitious, or less avaricious than aristocracy or monarchy. It is not true, in fact, and nowhere appears in history. Those passions are the same in all men, under all forms of simple government, and when unchecked, produce the same effects of fraud, violence, and cruelty. When clear prospects are opened before vanity, pride, avarice, or ambition, for their easy gratification, it is hard for the most considerate philosophers and the most conscientious moralists to resist the temptation. Individuals have conquered themselves. Nations and large bodies of men, never."
~John Adams, 1814


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 4, 2019)

“There’s no job too immense, when you got confidence.” -*Elvis Presley*


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Apr 4, 2019)




----------



## Croc and Roll (Apr 4, 2019)

“We are going to die, and that makes us the lucky ones. Most people are never going to die because they are never going to be born. The potential people who could have been here in my place but who will in fact never see the light of day outnumber the sand grains of Arabia. Certainly those unborn ghosts include greater poets than Keats, scientists greater than Newton. We know this because the set of possible people allowed by our DNA so massively exceeds the set of actual people. In the teeth of these stupefying odds it is you and I, in our ordinariness, that are here. We privileged few, who won the lottery of birth against all odds, how dare we whine at our inevitable return to that prior state from which the vast majority have never stirred?”
   ― Richard Dawkins


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Apr 23, 2019)

Shamelessly lifted from a recent interview:


			
				Jonah Berger said:
			
		

> "We follow others no matter how hard we try. The notion that our choices are driven by our own personal thoughts and opinions seems so obvious that it is not even worth mentioning. Except that it’s wrong."
> ~_Invisible Influence: The Hidden Forces that Shape Behavior_
> 
> "We love to think we’re renegades, but it’s very hard to find someone who is truly a nonconformist. Usually, they’re just conforming to a different set of norms. We’re all influenced all the time."
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 23, 2019)

Politicians are like diapers, they're full of shit and need to be changed regularly.


----------



## Tazmo (Apr 23, 2019)

Not so much of a quote but lyrics from a song that I find beautiful.

That where there is hatred, I may bring love

That where there is wrong, I may bring the spirit of forgiveness

That where there is discord, I may bring harmony

That where there is error, I may bring truth

That where there is doubt, I may bring faith

That where there is despair, I may bring hope

That where there are shadows, I may bring light

That where there is sadness, I may bring joy

That I may seek rather to comfort, than to be comforted.

That I may seek to understand than to be understood

That I may seek to love, rather than to be loved,

For it is by self-forgetting that one finds,
It is by forgiving that one is forgiven



From Shattered Fortress by Dream Theater


----------



## MaetheDragon (Apr 23, 2019)

This is a quote I always go back to during hard times:

“Your skin isn’t paper,
don’t cut it.
Your face isn’t a mask,
don’t hide it.
Your size isn’t a book,
don’t judge it.
Your life isn’t a film,
don’t end it.”
~ Anonymous


----------



## Narri (May 13, 2019)

I've got 3 

“If you steal from one author, it’s plagiarism; if you steal from many, it’s research.”
— Wilson Mizner

Nothing of me is original. I am the combined effort of everyone I’ve ever known.
— Chuck Palahniuk, Invisible Monsters

The past is irreparable and dwelling on it will achieve nothing, dwell on it anyway, and then move on.
— Exurb1a


----------



## Simo (May 16, 2019)

"I have tried to make a story of adventure in which there should be absolutely nothing ‘timely.’ The present time disgusts me, even to describe. It is sufficient merely to endure it. I wanted to make a book with new mountains, a new river, a country, forest, snow and men all new. The most consoling thing is that I have not had to invent anything at all, not even the people. They all exist. That is what I want to say here. At this very time when Paris flourishes – and that is nothing to be proud of – there are people in the world who know nothing of the horrible mediocrity into which civilization, philosophers, public speakers and gossips have plunged the human race. They think only of adding to their comfort, heedless that one day true men will come up from the river and down from the mountain, more implacable and more bitter than the grass of the apocalypse."

– Jean Giono, 1937

"From the time we began to build houses and cities, since we invented the wheel, we have not advanced one step toward happiness. We have always been in halves. As long as we invent and progress in mechanical things and not in love, we shall not achieve happiness." ----Jean Giono, 1930s


----------



## LeaDev (May 20, 2019)

"-but suppose you flip a *coin* enough times and one day it lands on its edge." - Kain, Soul Reaver 2


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (May 25, 2019)

"If you don't want to be replaced by a machine, don't try to act like one!"
~Arno Allan Penzias

"Widespread ignorance bordering on idiocy is our new national goal. ... The ideal citizen of a politically corrupt state, such as the one we now have, is a gullible dolt unable to tell truth from bullshit. An educated, well-informed population, the kind that a functioning democracy requires, would be difficult to lie to, and could not be led by the nose by the various vested interests running amok in this country."
~Charles Simić

"The US, for historical reasons, mistrusts the concept of a welfare state, and this mistrust shows itself nakedly under present US government, which commits uncounted billions of the national wealth to what it calls defence, and is close-fisted in giving money to plans which would ameliorate the grinding poverty of a great part of its people. Quite simply, in Canada you could not get away with that."
~Robertson Davies

"We mistrust anything that too strongly challenges our ideal of mediocrity."
~Robertson Davies


----------



## KD142000 (May 25, 2019)

"Never put a sock in a toaster."- Eddie Izzard


----------



## Fallowfox (May 25, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> "Never put a sock in a toaster."- Eddie Izzard



I once put a pair of socks in the microwave and they burst into flames.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 25, 2019)

At least it weren't your underwear. :V


----------



## KimberVaile (May 25, 2019)

"I was a North American Fall Webworm in my past life. Those were the good old days... What were you in your former life?"

"Actually, I am in really bad shape financially. I pay money to my ex-wife as part of our divorce settlement, among other bills... I just had no choice but to make you pay for lunch the other day. I'm really sorry."

- GW from MGS2


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 26, 2019)

"It is from their foes, not their friends, that cities learn the lesson of building high walls"
Aristophanes


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2019)

"OH SHIT I'M FEELING IT"
-Distorted black musician yelling at the camera, 2011


----------



## Neato_Nikito (May 26, 2019)

"_Life is like a toilet, it's full of shit"
- _Me in 5th grade after having a bad day


----------



## Luxe (May 27, 2019)

"A prayer for the wild at heart kept in cages." - Tennessee Williams.


----------



## TR273 (May 27, 2019)

I am prepared to meet my maker, whether my maker is prepared for the ordeal of meeting me is another matter entirely.

Winston S Churchill.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 27, 2019)

“If you get too worried about what could go wrong, you might miss a chance to do something great.”

Voltron, Legendary  Defender 

Wisdom comes from writers who find it in strange places


----------



## KimberVaile (May 28, 2019)

Here's a great quote.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 28, 2019)

*"Ah shit, here we go again."*

_-Typical school day_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 28, 2019)

Roses are red
Violets are blue
I'm gay as fuck
And so are you.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 3, 2019)

"People are people, we all screw up sometimes". _-Unknown _


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 4, 2019)

“I reject your reality and substitute my own.”

- Adam Savage


----------



## Keefur (Jun 4, 2019)

I drank what?! Socrates (no... he really didn't say this)


----------



## Simo (Jun 4, 2019)

“Religion is an attempt to get control over the sensory world, in which we are placed, by means of the wish-world, which we have developed inside us as a result of biological and psychological necessities. But it cannot achieve its end. Its doctrines carry with them the stamp of the times in which they originated, the ignorant childhood days of the human race. Its consolations deserve no trust. Experience teaches us that the world is not a nursery. The ethical commands, to which religion seeks to lend its weight, require some other foundations instead, for human society cannot do without them, and it is dangerous to link up obedience to them with religious belief. If one attempts to assign to religion its place in man’s evolution, it seems not so much to be a lasting acquisition, as a parallel to the neurosis which the civilized individual must pass through on his way from childhood to maturity.” 
~Sigmund Freud, _Moses and Monotheism_


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 4, 2019)

"*Stares at the bed intensely*" - Clouded Leopard


----------



## Simo (Jun 4, 2019)

"For being a free country it sure ain't cheap" - Simo S. Skunk


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2019)

_"the nail that sticks out gets hammered"_


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 4, 2019)

_"rain, rain, go away, come again another day"_


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 5, 2019)

"WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP WOOP!"
- Dr. John A. Zoidberg


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> _"the nail that sticks out gets hammered"_



"I'm a very sticky out nail, Daddy. "


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 5, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> "I'm a very sticky out nail, Daddy. "


Hey, no role-reversal, you're my daddy. Now nail me! C:<


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 5, 2019)

Mr. Fox said:


> Hey, no role-reversal, you're my daddy. Now nail me! C:<



Hammer time.


----------



## Rap Daniel (Jun 5, 2019)

"Tell me, what _exactly_ is the function of a rubber duck?"
- Arthur Weasley to Harry Potter, _Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets _(film)


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## Angelcakes (Jun 6, 2019)

It's down there in my sig.


----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (Jun 6, 2019)

"From the moment they are born, everyone has the right to live!"

-Lloyd Irving


----------



## jffry890 (Jun 10, 2019)

Psalm 23:4 in KJV bible.
Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 5, 2019)

> I can kill you 10 times before I kill you


----------



## Simo (Jul 5, 2019)

"From the time we began to build houses and cities, since we invented the wheel, we have not advanced one step toward happiness. We have always been in halves. As long as we invent and progress in mechanical things and not in love, we shall not achieve happiness."

 -Jean Giono


----------



## Throwaway (Jul 5, 2019)

"I'm going...

ALL IN"

(That's totally going to sound like innuendo here.)

-MW "All In"


----------



## Vari (Jul 5, 2019)

I recently discovered this quote, but it really makes me think about some decisions I’ve made in the past. 

“In the end, we only regret the chances we didn’t take” - Lewis Carroll


----------



## Catdog (Jul 5, 2019)

“Do people always fall in love with things they can't have?"

-_The Price of Salt _


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 8, 2019)

'Praise the mighty fruit, I am become of you!'
- Render


----------



## Faustus (Aug 8, 2019)

"If I were to suggest that between the Earth and Mars there is a china teapot revolving about the sun in an elliptical orbit, nobody would be able to disprove my assertion provided I were careful to add that the teapot is too small to be revealed even by our most powerful telescopes. But if I were to go on to say that, since my assertion cannot be disproved, it is intolerable presumption on the part of human reason to doubt it, I should rightly be thought to be talking nonsense. If, however, the existence of such a teapot were affirmed in ancient books, taught as the sacred truth every Sunday, and instilled into the minds of children at school, hesitation to believe in its existence would become a mark of eccentricity and entitle the doubter to the attentions of the psychiatrist in an enlightened age or of the Inquisitor in an earlier time."

- Bertrand Russell

"Isn't it enough to see that a garden is beautiful without having to believe that there are fairies at the bottom of it too?"

-Douglas Addams


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Good, bad, I'm the guy with the gun -bruce Campbell

May the ancestors look after you, may they look after us all -Ignitus

Mehoy minoy -doodlebob sketchpants

What's up guys! H2o Delirious here


----------



## Arnak (Aug 8, 2019)

Everyone has deep stuff and I'm just here quoting shiiii, like an idiot


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2019)

"Love is patient, love is kind. It does not envy, it does not boast, it is not proud. It does not dishonor others, it is not self-seeking, it is not easily angered, it keeps no record of wrongs. Love does not delight in evil but rejoices with the truth.  It always protects, always trusts, always hopes, always perseveres." 

Corinthians 13: 4-7


----------



## SoL-JoS (Aug 8, 2019)

"There are plenty of fish in the sea, but there's also tons of trash."
-My sister on dating


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 8, 2019)

_"All that is not saved will be lost"
_
-Every video game ever


----------



## Existenceinanutshell (Aug 8, 2019)

"We must embrace pain and burn it as fuel for our journey" - Kenji Miyazawa


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 8, 2019)

an island once far
now the center of the world
this New York City
- Mark Stephen O'Brien


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 8, 2019)

"Glory is mine!" -Sebille DOS2
"I'll yield to none!" -Fane DOS2

"They couldn't of gone far." -The NPC I robbed and stole all the good stuff from. DOS2

Well, the first two are said by anyone, but lone wolf run has been me hearing them say that constantly.


----------



## Trndsttr (Aug 8, 2019)

“Stupidity is not a right.” 
-Moira (Overwatch)
I’m sorry.


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Aug 8, 2019)

Spoiler: My typical crap



" You don't know darkness.. "
" I promise you, I'm normal.. "
" Like something, love something, then just let it consume your soul."
" Why not let someone cease from your existence? "
(Usually when I'm pissed off at an ex..)
" People are the biggest burden in life. "


Now for two fun things from Brutalmoose, my fav YouTuber!

"Remember that part when fro-Elza used her ice powers in the movie Frozen..?
.....I do.."

"I wouldn't say No to cheez-its..I would say..
....
..
.
Yes."


----------



## Render (Aug 8, 2019)

"let people worship whatever metaphors comfort them"


----------



## RyejekG (Aug 9, 2019)

Don't know if this has already been posted but this is my favorite:

_"You reap what you sow. Force answers force, war breeds war, and death only brings death. To break this vicious circle one must do more than just act without any thought or doubt." Khan Metro 2033_


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Aug 9, 2019)

Quality quote


----------



## Z-ro (Aug 9, 2019)

"Hakuna Matata"
*[COLOR=var(--ytd-video-primary-info-renderer-title-color, var(--yt-spec-text-primary))]"Yippee-ki-yay, Motherfucker!"[/COLOR]*


----------



## Chumbo (Aug 9, 2019)

"It was a close place. I took it up, and held it in my hand. I was a trembling, because I'd got to decide, forever, betwixt two things, and I knowed it. I studied a minute, sort of holding my breath, and then says to myself:
'All right, then, I'll go to hell' - and tore it up.
It was awful thoughts, and awful words, but they was said. And I let them stay said; and never thought no more about reforming."

Mark Twain, _The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn_.

We're beholden to the societies that direct our lives and provide for us.
Maybe there really is a god or are some gods that we owe thanks to as well.
But if they want something that hurts other people, I hope I'll always stand against it - their will be damned and come with it the hellfire that may.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Aug 10, 2019)

If you are going through Hell, keep going...


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 11, 2019)

> We ought to stand up and look the world frankly in the face. We ought to make the best we can of the world, and if it is not so good as we wish, after all it will still be better than what these others have made of it in all these ages. A good world needs knowledge, kindliness, and courage; it does not need a regretful hankering after the past, or a fettering of the free intelligence by the words uttered long ago by ignorant men.


 - Bertrand Russell, "What We Must Do"


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 11, 2019)

"Take us closer, so that I may hit them with my sword" - Anonymous Imperial Commissar, Warhammer 40k


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 11, 2019)

> "Why all the stuttering? Just yell at her like you always do.  'Bitch, get out of the way!' Like that!"


 -Alice Touhou 8


----------



## Arnak (Aug 11, 2019)

Long live the king


----------



## Simo (Aug 15, 2019)

*“What makes The Joker tick I wonder?” Frederic said. “I mean, what are his real motivations?”*

“Consider him at any level of conduct,” Bruce said slowly, “in the home, on the street, in interpersonal relations, in jail—always there is an extraordinary contradiction. He is dirty and compulsively neat, aloof and desperately gregarious, enthusiastic and sullen, generous and stingy, a snappy dresser and a scarecrow, a gentleman and a boor, given to extremes of happiness and despair, singularly well able to apply himself and capable of frittering away a lifetime in trivial pursuits, decorous and unseemly, kind and cruel, tolerant yet open to the most outrageous varieties of bigotry, a great friend and an implacable enemy, a lover and abominator of women, sweet-spoken and foul-mouthed, a rake and a puritan, swelling with hubris and haunted by inferiority, outcast and social climber, felon and philanthropist, barbarian and patron of the arts, enamored of novelty and solidly conservative, philosopher and fool, Republican and Democrat, large of soul and unbearably petty, distant and brimming with friendly impulses, an inveterate liar and astonishingly strict with petty cash, adventurous and timid, imaginative and stolid, malignly destructive and a planter of trees on Arbor Day—I tell you frankly, the man is a mess.” 

“That’s extremely well said Bruce,” Fredric stated. “I think you’ve given a very thoughtful analysis.” 

“I was paraphrasing what Mark Schorer said about Sinclair Lewis,” Bruce replied. 

“Well it’s very brilliant all the same,” Frederic noted. 

~Donald Barthelme, exerpt of a short story, "The Joker's Greatest Triumph", 1964


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 15, 2019)

Emancipate yourself from mental slavery- Bob Marley


----------



## Arthurtheshepherd (Aug 15, 2019)

Oakie-Dokie said:


> _"We're good at drawing lines through the spaces between stars like we're pattern-finders, and we'll find patterns and we like really put our hearts and minds into it and even if we don't mean to._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NIGHT IN THE WOOOOOOOOODS!!!!


----------



## RossTheRottie (Aug 15, 2019)

"Let justice be done though the heavens fall"


----------



## foussiremix (Aug 15, 2019)

And I oop

-Jasmin masters when she had something to say


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Aug 15, 2019)

*“To be nobody but 
yourself in a world 
which is doing its best day and night to make you like 
everybody else means to fight the hardest battle 
which any human being can fight and never stop fighting.” *

― e.e. cummings


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 17, 2019)

"Evil people don't say that they are evil."

My quote of choice; usually used in my own words, of course ^_^

Because, I feel pretty evil once in a while... and I hate that feeling.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 17, 2019)

"Just this side of heaven is a place called Rainbow Bridge. 

 When an animal dies that has been especially close to someone here, that pet goes to Rainbow Bridge. There are meadows and hills for all of our special friends so they can run and play together. There is plenty of food, water and sunshine, and our friends are warm and comfortable. 


 All the animals who had been ill and old are restored to health and vigor. Those who were hurt or maimed are made whole and strong again, just as we remember them in our dreams of days and times gone by. The animals are happy and content, except for one small thing; they each miss someone very special to them, who had to be left behind. 


 They all run and play together, but the day comes when one suddenly stops and looks into the distance. His bright eyes are intent. His eager body quivers. Suddenly he begins to run from the group, flying over the green grass, his legs carrying him faster and faster. 


 You have been spotted, and when you and your special friend finally meet, you cling together in joyous reunion, never to be parted again. The happy kisses rain upon your face; your hands again caress the beloved head, and you look once more into the trusting eyes of your pet, so long gone from your life but never absent from your heart. 


 Then you cross Rainbow Bridge together...." 


 Author unknown...


----------



## MetroFox2 (Aug 17, 2019)

"Don't worry about leaving the cab doors open, worst that could happen is they swing-open and batter a child when we get to Hayes Knoll" - My instructor while teaching me the precarious art of heritage train driving.


----------



## Simo (Aug 17, 2019)

*“What doesn’t kill ya, makes ya stronger”. But my thinking is that what doesn’t, will keep trying.*
~~~A Wise Raccoon~~~(Tazmo)


----------



## Simo (Aug 22, 2019)

"Days begin and end in the dead of night. They are not shaped long, in the manner of things which lead to ends - arrow, road, man's life on earth. They are shaped round, in the manner of things eternal and stable - sun, world, God."

~John Giono


----------



## TR273 (Aug 22, 2019)

"It is the fact that is is thought to be impossible, that makes it possible. They'll never expect it."
Lord Louis Mountbatten 
1942


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Aug 22, 2019)

Some Teddy Roosevelt quotes that resonate over a century later.

"Right here let me make as vigorous a plea as I know how in favor of saying nothing that we do not mean, and of acting without hesitation up to whatever we say. A good many of you are probably acquainted with the old proverb, “Speak softly and carry a big stick — you will go far.” * If a man continually blusters, if he lacks civility, a big stick will not save him from trouble*, and *neither will speaking softly avail, if back of the softness there does not lie strength, power.* In private life there are few beings more obnoxious than the man who is always loudly boasting, and if the boaster is not prepared to back up his words, his position becomes absolutely contemptible. So it is with the nation. *It is both foolish and undignified to indulge in undue self-glorification, and, above all, in loose-tongued denunciation of other peoples.* Whenever on any point we come in contact with a foreign power, I hope that we shall always strive to speak courteously and respectfully of that foreign power."
~Theodore Roosevelt, 1901

"To my mind the failure resolutely to follow progressive policies is the negation of democracy as well of progress, and spells disaster. But for this very reason *I feel concern when progressives act with heedless violence, or go so far and so fast as to invite reaction.* The experience of John Brown illustrates the evil of the revolutionary short-cut to ultimate good ends. *The liberty of the slave was desirable, but it was not to be brought about by a slave insurrection.* The better distribution of property is desirable, but it is not to be brought about by the anarchic form of Socialism which would destroy all private capital and tend to destroy all private wealth. *It represents not progress, but retrogression, to propose to destroy capital because the power of unrestrained capital is abused.* John Brown rendered a great service to the cause of liberty in the earlier Kansas days; but his notion that the evils of slavery could be cured by a slave insurrection was a delusion analogous to the delusions of those who expect to cure the evils of plutocracy by arousing the baser passions of workingmen against the rich in an endeavor at violent industrial revolution. And, on the other hand, *the brutal and shortsighted greed of those who proﬁt by what is wrong in the present system, and the attitude of those who oppose all effort to do away with this wrong, serve in their turn as incitements to such revolution*; just as the insolence of the ultra pro-slavery men ﬁnally precipitated the violent destruction of slavery."
~Theodore Roosevelt, 1910

"It seems to me that, for the nation as for the individual, what is most important is to insist on the vital need of combining certain sets of qualities, which separately are common enough, and, alas, useless enough*. Practical efficiency* is common, and *lofty idealism* not uncommon;* it* *is the combination which is necessary*, and the combination is rare. *Love of peace* is common among weak, short-sighted, timid, and lazy persons; and on the other hand *courage* is found among many men of evil temper and bad character. *Neither quality shall by itself avail.* *Justice among the nations of mankind, and the uplifting of humanity, can be brought about only by those strong and daring men who with wisdom love peace, but who love righteousness more than peace.*"
~Theodore Roosevelt, 1913

"I do not believe that it is wise or safe for us as a party to take refuge in mere negation and to say that there are no evils to be corrected. It seems to me that our attitude should be one of correcting evils and thereby showing that, whereas the Populists, Socialists, and others really do not correct evils at all, or else do so at the expense of producing others in aggravated form, on the contrary we Republicans hold the just balance and set ourselves as resolutely against improper corporate influence on the one hand as against demagogy and mob rule on the other. *I understand perfectly that such an attitude of moderation is apt to be misunderstood when passions are greatly excited and when victory is apt to rest with the extremists on one side or the other; yet I think it is in the long run the only wise attitude...*"
~Theodore Roosevelt, 1913


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 22, 2019)

-Sumo, attack!
-Woof!
-Good boy.


----------



## LeFay (Aug 22, 2019)

"If your enemy is secure at all points, be prepared for him. If he is in superior strength, evade him. If your opponent is temperamental, seek to irritate him. Pretend to be weak, that he may grow arrogant. If he is taking his ease, give him no rest. If his forces are united, separate them. If sovereign and subject are in accord, put division between them. Attack him where he is unprepared, appear where you are not expected." -Sun Tzu, The Art of War

"The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting" - Sun Tzu, Art of War

"All is not lost, the unconquerable will, and study of revenge, immortal hate, and the courage never to submit or yield." - John Milton, Paradise Lost


----------



## Sugarbomb (Aug 22, 2019)

Only the highest class of video game quotes for me.


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Aug 22, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Aug 24, 2019)

Wubba lubba dub dub.

- Rick


----------



## Throwaway (Aug 24, 2019)

It's a garbage can, not a garbage cannot.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 24, 2019)

"It is not because things are difficult that we do not dare, it is because we do not dare that they are difficult." - Seneca


----------



## Simo (Aug 24, 2019)

"I may not know much, but I know chicken shit from chicken salad."

Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## WXYZ (Aug 24, 2019)

> Too often we honor swagger and bluster and wielders of force; too often we excuse those who are willing to build their own lives on the shattered dreams of others. Some Americans who preach non-violence abroad fail to practice it here at home. Some who accuse others of inciting riots have by their own conduct invited them. Some look for scapegoats, others look for conspiracies, but this much is clear: violence breeds violence, repression brings retaliation, and only a cleansing of our whole society can remove this sickness from our soul.


- Robert F. Kennedy


----------



## Revolver_Thotcelot (Aug 24, 2019)

“If we come to a minefield, our infantry attacks exactly as if it were not there.”

-Georgy Zhukov


----------



## Throwaway (Aug 25, 2019)

Furries are a plague on society.

-A throwaway account on a furry website.

(Sarcasm)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Aug 27, 2019)

It's *magically* delicious....


----------



## AceQuorthon (Aug 27, 2019)

“I wanna be a human being, not a human doing” - Scatman John


----------



## Ghostbird (Aug 28, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Sep 1, 2019)

"There are three rules for writing a novel. Unfortunately, no one knows what they are."

-W. Somerset Maugham


----------



## Alondight (Sep 1, 2019)




----------



## Simo (Sep 2, 2019)

"Yes,
you cling because
I, like you, only sooner
than you, will go down
the path of vanished alphabets,
the roadlessness
to the other side of the darkness,
your arms
like the shoes left behind,
like the adjectives in the halting speech
of old folk,
which once could call up the lost nouns."

-Galway Kinnell


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 2, 2019)

Read the paperback, Ebooks lack character. Physical books are more than the words they contain, they are also tools to stimulate your senses and adjust your thinking.

it's a quote from a  villan from psycho pass, Shogo Makishima. I kind of fell in love with him as a character. Four years after I made it my Sig and it still rings true.

Edit - I found a clip of the full quote. Obviously my dumb ass misquoted it, but this scene really drives home his character and what a wonderful villain he was.

[


----------



## Shahf the Wolfo (Sep 4, 2019)

Choose your future, choose life... - Irvine Welsh


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Sep 22, 2019)

It's a dog eat dog world. You either eat, or get eaten.


----------



## Beefchunk (Sep 23, 2019)

"Holy fuck! It's huge!"


----------



## Izzy4895 (Sep 27, 2019)

“I will find you twenty lascivious turtles ere I find one chaste man.”

-William Shakespeare


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 2, 2019)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 2, 2019)

_"Every time you smile at someone, it is an act of love, a gift to that person, a beautiful thing"

"We shall never know all the good a simple smile can do"

"Peace begins with a smile"_

~Mother Teresa


----------



## Simo (Oct 2, 2019)

"Come on and smile!" - Pinkie Pie


----------



## Taku (Oct 13, 2019)

It's like my grandma always said,  "you can't un-suck a dick. "


----------



## Keefur (Oct 13, 2019)

*The beauty on the inside, will determine the ugly on the outside.*


----------



## MetalWolfBruh (Oct 17, 2019)

"Fred G. Sanford : You gonna to need some insurance because I'm fixing to preform a 459.

Rollo Larson : What's a 459?

Fred G. Sanford : Breaking and entering your skull!"


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 31, 2019)

"If you stare at it long enough, you might not see anything"


----------



## NotACrow (Nov 13, 2019)




----------



## t_iii (Nov 13, 2019)

I have far too many favourite quotes but here are a couple;

"Coming back to where you started is not the same as never leaving." - A Hat Full of Sky, Pratchett
“I say there is no darkness but ignorance.” - Twelfth Night, Shakespeare

And some random fun ones:
"Und any plan vere hyu lose hyu hat iz a bad plan." - Girl Genius, Foglio
“Five exclamation marks, the sure sign of an insane mind.” - Reaper Man, Pratchett
“Comics are an international language, they can cross boundaries and generations. Comics are a bridge between all cultures.” - Osamu Tezuka
"If Cybertron be your home, far away never roam. Hear my message, listen and fear. Danger comes, the end is near! Just like us, you soon will rust. All shall be turned to dust." - Transformers


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Nov 14, 2019)

Find Thyself
Know Thyself
Be Thyself

sorry... ironically I dont know who wrote that first... but I kinda need it right now!


----------



## kuraiscreatures (Nov 14, 2019)

_"If you don't go after what you want, you'll never have it. If you don't ask, the answer is always no. If you don't step forward, you're always in the same place."_
― Nora Roberts

Its a quote I usually follow. Even if i don't like asking things of people. The moving forward is a powerful one, because its ALWAYS had to do that. Change is a natural thing, even if it's absolutely terrifying.


----------



## Filter (Nov 21, 2019)

"The early bird gets the worm, but the second mouse gets the cheese."


----------



## Punji (Nov 23, 2019)

"I am not the mouth for these ears." — Friedrich Nietzsche


----------



## AceQuorthon (Nov 28, 2019)

"Kill everyone now, condone first degree murder, advocate cannibalism, eat shit, filth are my politics, filth is my life, take whatever you like" - Divine from Pink Flamingos


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Nov 28, 2019)

"I am gracious for you in your journey to protect and secure my freedom...because that falls in line with your ideology. And when I gain my freedom thanks to you, I shall make sure to take your freedom away...because that falls in line with my ideology." - old saying from my home country.


----------



## Leeze (Nov 28, 2019)

“There is always time for more science”
-GLaDOS


----------



## Pygmepatl (Nov 28, 2019)

"The thing about perfection is that it's unknowable. It's impossible, but it's also right in front of us all the time." - from Kevin Flynn, Tron Legacy


----------



## LeFay (Nov 29, 2019)

"On the planet Earth, man had always assumed that he was more intelligent than dolphins because he had achieved so much—the wheel, New York, wars and so on—whilst all the dolphins had ever done was muck about in the water having a good time. But conversely, the dolphins had always believed that they were far more intelligent than man—for precisely the same reasons.” Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy


----------



## rekcerW (Nov 30, 2019)

"They couldn't hit an elephant at this distance."


----------



## Breyo (Dec 2, 2019)

"Don't watch the clock. Do what it does; keep moving." -Sam Levenson


----------



## Mambi (Dec 2, 2019)

"Beauty's not in being nude...beauty is in attitude!"


----------



## PercyD (Dec 2, 2019)

"You can bring a horse to water but you can't make them drink" - though I like to bastardize this on purpose to see if people are paying attention. |D


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 3, 2019)

_..._


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 3, 2019)

...


----------



## LeFay (Dec 3, 2019)

“Some of the biggest challenges in relationships come from the fact that most people enter a relationship in order to get something: they’re trying to find someone who’s going to make them feel good. In reality, the only way a relationship will last is if you see your relationship as a place that you go to give, and not a place that you go to take.”

- Anthony Robbins

Edit note: this is speaking of friendships as well as romantic interests


----------



## MaetheDragon (Dec 3, 2019)

_“No! Try not! Do or do not, there is no try.”_

 - Yoda, Star Wars


----------



## PercyD (Dec 3, 2019)

Elon Flow said:


> My grandfather was an engineer and he used to say this one all the time in his own special way.
> 
> “An Equine quadruped can be induced to follow you to that well known state of matter but cannot be induced to imbibe thereof.”
> 
> cracked me up every time.


You can bring a horse to water, but you can't make them pick up a dictionary to find out what "imbibe" means--


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 5, 2019)

I heard a mangled idiom recently that I liked. 

'You can take a horse to water, but you can't make it swim,'.


----------



## Pygmepatl (Dec 5, 2019)

"If I cannot inspire love, I will cause fear!" - Mary Shelley, Frankenstein


----------



## PolarSchizo (Dec 6, 2019)

*Some days*:









*Most days*:





*Every Day*:


----------



## Night.Claw (Dec 11, 2019)

"If there are no dogs in Heaven, then when I die, I want to go where they went."
― Will Rogers


----------



## RivendellWolf (Dec 12, 2019)

"I thought that I was free but I'm, just one more prisoner of time, alone within the boundaries of my mind"-Jackson Browne


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Dec 12, 2019)

"Hate is closer to love than apathy." - Yahiko Ikari, Lucid9

"Too much of anything, even love, is not necessarily a good thing." - Kirk, Star Trek


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 15, 2019)




----------



## MosquitoBeest (Dec 16, 2019)

"I could be back in Tahiti with those people on the beach, feeding me because I was a cute little penguin!"


----------



## Xitheon (Dec 16, 2019)

"When life gives you lemons, just shut up and eat the damn lemons." ~ Harry Solomon (Third Rock from the Sun)


----------



## Keefur (Dec 16, 2019)

Here... hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 16, 2019)

Fitting into my current obsession with tulips, here's a quote comparing the failure of bitcoin with the crash of the 'tulip-mania' bubble in 17th century Holland:

"At least then you got a tulip, now you get nothing!" ~ Nout Wellink, former president of the Dutch Central Bank


----------



## KD142000 (Dec 16, 2019)

"There's two positions in snowboarding. One is looking cool...and the other is DEAD"- Eddie Izzard


----------



## Simo (Dec 19, 2019)

“Whenever you get there, there is no there there.”-Gertrude Stein


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 19, 2019)

That was a great time, the summer of '71 - I can't remember it, but I'll never forget it! 

Lemmy Kilmister


----------



## volkinaxe (Dec 21, 2019)

THAN ME


----------



## Punji (Dec 22, 2019)

"Time you enjoy wasting isn't wasted time."


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 22, 2019)

Punji said:


> "Time you enjoy wasting isn't wasted time."



Is that Bertrand Russel?


----------



## Punji (Dec 22, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Is that Bertrand Russel?



It is!


----------



## mrgrtt123 (Dec 22, 2019)

"It is better to fail in originality than to succeed in imitation."


----------



## Simo (Dec 28, 2019)

“People cling to their rotten memories, to all their misfortunes, and you can't pry them loose. These things keep them busy. They avenge themselves for the injustice of the present by smearing the future inside them with shit...That's their nature.”----Louis-Ferdinand Céline, _Journey to the End of the Night_


----------



## Pygmepatl (Jan 5, 2020)

"Have you ever heard of insect politics? Neither have I. Insects don't have politics. They're very brutal. No compassion, no compromise. We can't trust the insect. I'd like to become the first insect politician. You see, I'd like to, but, oh, I'm afraid, uh... I'm saying, I'm saying, I-I'm an insect who dreamt he was a man but he loved it. But now the dream is over and the insect is awake... I'm saying... I'll hurt you if you stay." - Seth Brundle, The Fly


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 6, 2020)

Anything that's ever been said after an unexpected bowel movement that was unfortunately mistaken by a simple air leakage.


----------



## Punji (Jan 11, 2020)

"Ladies and gentlemen, welcome to my new submarine lair. It's long and hard and full of seamen." --Dr. Evil, _Austin Powers in Goldmember_


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jan 12, 2020)

Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it. - Ferris Bueller


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## LeFay (Jan 13, 2020)

Gonna go for a duo, both are Kurt Cobain quotes

"If you ever need anything please don't hesitate to ask someone else first."

"Wanting to be someone else is a waste of the person you are."


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 14, 2020)

"Life happens wherever you are. Whether you make it, or not." -Uncle Iroh


----------



## Night.Claw (Jan 21, 2020)

"A simple word can change the entire world. Armies put their weapons down, raging giants lose their temper, and mountains being moved, when the right word is being said, in the right moment. And yet you still say "I hate you!" to your loving mother, because she tried to protect you from your own mistakes." - rough translation of an old saying.


----------



## Punji (Jan 22, 2020)

"The goal of all life is death. The ambition of all civilization is not to endure forever but to die well." – Sigmund Freud

“Drawing on my fine command of the English language, I said nothing.” – Robert Benchley

“Time spent with cats is never wasted.” – Sigmund Freud


----------



## Spartan-666 (Jan 22, 2020)

"Usually the good Lord works in mysterious ways. But not today! This here is 66 tons of straight up, H-E spewing divine intervention! If God is love, then you can call me Cupid!" - Sergeant Avery Johnson


----------



## Thrashy (Jan 22, 2020)

Salty Salmon Solomon Seal
Soulmender Salamander Soul of Man
Salar Salmon Semen SalMundi
Solver of the Mystery – WoW!

Salty Solomon Salmon Soul of Man
Sun-Moon Salmon Salamander Solomon
Salty Solomon Salmon Soul of Man
King of the Fishes...


----------



## blue sky love (Jan 22, 2020)

When life gives you lemons, make lemonade!


----------



## LeFay (Jan 22, 2020)

I have learned to be a friend to myself Great improvement this indeed Such a one can never be said to be alone for know that he who is a friend to himself is a friend to all mankind

-Lucius Annaeus Seneca


----------



## Nate/Satsuki (Jan 22, 2020)

I hold the world but as the world, Gratiano,
A stage where every man must play a part,
And mine a sad one.

- Antonio (William Shakespeare’s _The Merchant of Venice_, act 1, scene 1)


----------



## Punji (Jan 27, 2020)

"One of the hardest things you will ever have to do, my dear, is grieve the loss of a person who is still alive." – Jeannette Walls


----------



## CaptainCool (Feb 3, 2020)

Words to live (and die) by.


----------



## FrazzledFeline (Feb 4, 2020)

“In youth there are always two forces fighting in people. The warm unthinking little animal struggles against the thing that reflects and remembers.”


----------



## Arishipshape (Feb 4, 2020)

“All I can say is that I have taken more out of alcohol than alcohol has taken out of me.”


----------



## Simo (Apr 4, 2020)

"This magic gin better make us see unicorns, and fart rainbows!"

--some character on the TV show, _The Magicians_


----------



## Mambi (Apr 4, 2020)

"You want a story? Alight When I was 16, after I had lost my family, I was captured by slavers and sold to the diamond mines on Xocatol. One day while I was working in the mines, I noticed the main support for my section had rotted through. I pointed it out to the overseers, but instead of fixing the problem, they cut my rations and doubled my work shifts. A week later, the ceiling collapsed, burying me alive 200 meters underground [...] I lived. I clawed my way out over the bodies of the dead. I escaped into the desert. I lived on seep water and sand rats for an entire season. And then one night, after I had healed, I visited the overseers and thanked them for their conscientious attention to workers' safety.
*
So, don't you tell me that I'm going to die here today. Because the sun has not yet risen on the day when Tyr Anasazi, out of Victoria by Barbarossa, will face death graciously. I will kick and claw and bite and scratch and spit my last breath in its face. As long as you are with me you will do the same, IS THAT CLEAR?*" -Tyr Anasazi , tv show _Andromeda_


----------



## KD142000 (Apr 4, 2020)

Here's some from Onslow, the lovable slob of the BBC's 1990s show, Keeping Up Appearances
RIP Geoffrey Hughes
"I'm sittin' here, completely surrounded by no beer!"

"Have you noticed how some days, you just get washed over by this sense of cosmic emptiness and lack of meaning?"

"Given the transience of life, biology's awesome potential for instability, and the possible meaninglessness of the entire universe...do you think it's worth a bother?"


----------



## Biscayne (Apr 5, 2020)

“There is a time in the life of every boy when he for the first time takes the backward view of life. Perhaps that is the moment when he crosses the line into manhood.”


----------



## FrostHeart (Apr 5, 2020)

"Life's a garden, dig it!" - Joe Dirt


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Apr 6, 2020)

"It can't rain all the time."
-Eric Draven (The Crow)


----------



## SoL-JoS (Apr 6, 2020)

"When you're already lost, it's hard to get loster."
-Bean, _Ender's Shadow (Brent Weeks)_


----------



## Roboticrevolt (Apr 6, 2020)

“God is a comedian playing to an audience that is too afraid to laugh.” 

― Voltaire


----------



## ren9999 (Apr 7, 2020)

The Internet is so big, so powerful and pointless that for some people it is a complete substitute for life.

- Andrew Brown


----------



## SoL-JoS (Apr 9, 2020)

"What?"
-Lil Jon


----------



## Sairn (Apr 9, 2020)

"DJ Khaled"

-DJ Khaled


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Apr 9, 2020)

"Just like the simulations"
-Clone. (SW)


----------



## SoL-JoS (Apr 9, 2020)

Sairn said:


> "DJ Khaled"
> 
> -DJ Khaled


"WE DA BES"


----------



## Sairn (Apr 9, 2020)

SoL-JoS said:


> "WE DA BES"



"It's time to have some fun, with Uncle Samsonite *Pony by Ginuwine plays*"

-Uncle Samsonite


----------



## SoL-JoS (Apr 9, 2020)

Sairn said:


> "It's time to have some fun, with Uncle Samsonite *Pony by Ginuwine plays*"
> 
> -Uncle Samsonite


"Are they cheap sodas?"
"The cheapest."


----------



## volkinaxe (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2020)

I fell asleep and dreamt I was a butterfly, and when I woke was not sure if I was a man who had dreamt he was a butterfly, or a butterfly now dreaming he was a man.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Jul 7, 2020)

"Wisdom is welcome wherever it comes from" - Bandamanna Saga, c.10


----------



## Skittles (Jul 7, 2020)

"Though my guards may sleep and my ships may lay at anchor, our foes know full well that the big guns never tire."


----------



## ben909 (Jul 7, 2020)

“We got the rockets”- every single nod rocket squad


----------



## MetroFox2 (Jul 7, 2020)

ben909 said:


> “We got the rockets”- every single nod rocket squad



If this is where we're going...

_"Did somebody call for an Earth shaker?" - Basilisk crew, Dawn of War_


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 7, 2020)




----------



## Skittles (Jul 7, 2020)

MetroFox2 said:


> If this is where we're going...
> 
> _"Did somebody call for an Earth shaker?" - Basilisk crew, Dawn of War_


"That was left handed!" - GDI Commando


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 7, 2020)

If you've got time to fantasize about a beautiful death, why not live beautifully until the end? - Gintama.


----------



## Furrium (Jul 7, 2020)

«I know a short way»


----------



## SoL-JoS (Jul 7, 2020)

I liek when he sayz China


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Nov 15, 2020)

You're more laid back than a fucking ironing board.

_Gordon Ramsay. _


----------



## Narri (Nov 15, 2020)

"If nothing we do matters. All that matters is what we do"

_Angel_


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 15, 2020)

I love to see a young girl go out and grab the world by the lapels. Life’s a bitch. You’ve got to go out and kick ass. - Maya Angelou


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

“The reward for ambition too great… is self destruction.” – Guts


----------



## Ramjet (Nov 15, 2020)

In the beginning of a change, the patriot is a scarce man, and brave, and hated and scorned. When his cause succeeds, the timid join him, for then it costs nothing to be a patriot.

-Mark Twain


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Nov 15, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Nov 15, 2020)

"If I cannot do great things, I can do small things in a great way"

Martin Luther King Jr


----------



## Yakamaru (Nov 15, 2020)

"If you cannot say what you mean, how can you mean what you say?" - Unknown?


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

Remember that a sword held by someone who is about to die… will never be able to protect anything. - Kuchiki Byakuya


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 15, 2020)

A man who keeps both his feet firmly on the ground will have difficulty getting dressed.


----------



## Guifrog (Nov 15, 2020)

_She sings like a kid in her playground_
~Random youtuber about Whitney Houston's rendition of The Star-Spangled Banner


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 15, 2020)

“Does Bruno Mars is gay?” - If you can’t guess who said this, then I feel very sorry for you


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> “Does Bruno Mars is gay?” - If you can’t guess who said this, then I feel very sorry for you


Marshal keep


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 15, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> Marshal keep



*womp womp trumpet noises*

Nope!


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> *womp womp trumpet noises*
> 
> Nope!


You're not going for the reddit page are you?


----------



## MaetheDragon (Nov 15, 2020)

Marco Polio said:


> You're not going for the reddit page are you?



Nope, it’s someone else. That was a good guess, though.


----------



## Deleted member 133545 (Nov 15, 2020)

MCtheBeardie said:


> Nope, it’s someone else. That was a good guess, though.


Ihadastroke


----------



## NuclearSlayer52 (Nov 15, 2020)

"But I know she's not there! I knew all along that she wasn't out there in the sky! Because...because...    She's sleeping under the tree on the hill!"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 16, 2020)

Ghostbusters!  Yeah, what do you want?! - Jenine Melnitz


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Nov 16, 2020)

The world is like one big party, and you're not invited. ~ Me


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Nov 16, 2020)

"It's all fun and games until someone loses an eye. Then it's just fun you can't see." -James Hetfield


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 16, 2020)

"Going uuuuuuuuuuup!" *Jumps down* -Eggman


----------



## Pygmepatl (Mar 11, 2021)

I do believe in fairies! I do! I do!


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 11, 2021)

Those snipers couldn't hit an elephant from h...


----------



## Play3r (Mar 11, 2021)

"Did you just... rickroll youtube?"- YouTube jan. 2nd, 2021.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Mar 15, 2021)

I forget if I already said this here, but my favorite quote of all time is "Life moves pretty fast. If you don't stop and look around once in a while, you could miss it."


----------



## just.chillin (Mar 15, 2021)

"You look like an animorphs character that's in mid-transformation" -from one of those Roast My Pic threads.


----------



## Erix (May 3, 2021)

I don't remember the quote exactly, I could honestly pull it up but I'm too lazy to, but to sum it up it was something like this:

"Motivation is temporary, drive is long term"

As someone in school who finds it hard to obtain motivation to do homework, participate in school activities and the like, this quote stuck with me. I've always seen motivation as a big problem I've had with maintaining interest in personal fun projects I've tried to do in the past, and this kind of explains why. I was striving for the wrong thing. I shouldn't be aiming to hype myself up, to look for things to try and fuel my motivation for a project. I should be looking at things from a different angle. I should be striving for *drive* in whatever I do. I shouldn't try to accumulate motivation, its only going to bring me so far before I hit a brick wall. Instead, I should be looking at the finish line, what goal am I trying to achieve by doing what I'm doing? What's stopping me from progressing faster to that goal? Is that goal worthy enough for me to invest all this hard work, time, and effort into? If not, what new goal can I set that would be worth fighting for?

I found this youtuber recently that said this stuff and its honestly inspired me. He has a great work ethic and I'm trying my best develop one that's as good as his as well. I want to invest more in drive than in motivation. I want to become a better person for not only myself, but for those around me.


----------



## BassFoxBoog (May 3, 2021)

If dolphins are so intelligent, how come they ain't got walkmans
John Lydon aka Johnny Rotten


----------



## Punji (May 3, 2021)

"I intend to be busy that day."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (May 3, 2021)

That's what she said...


----------



## Parabellum3 (May 4, 2021)

“Ma pizza neva hurt nobady!”


----------



## AppleButt (May 4, 2021)

“You’re killing yourself trying to be the bigger person, cuss that mfer out and go to bed.”  -Saw it once on internet.  No idea who said it.


----------



## Sam Wamm (May 8, 2021)

Once you have fought yourself, no enemy can control you.
-Epictits


----------



## Punji (May 19, 2021)

"Our culture has accepted two huge lies. The first is that if you disagree with someone's lifestyle, you must fear or hate them. The second is that to love someone means you agree with everything they believe say, or do. Both are nonsense. You don't have to compromise convictions to be compassionate." --Dave Chappelle.


----------



## Kyrick (May 19, 2021)

It's easy to see the world in black and white, but grey? I don't know what to do with grey. - Garrus Vakarian

All men are equal when their memory fades - Lemmy Kilmister (Motorhead)


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (May 19, 2021)

Nothing is more badass than treating a woman with respect


----------



## sausy1 (May 19, 2021)

"Dissecting a joke is like dissecting a frog. You know more about it, but the thing dies in the process."


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 20, 2021)

“Punch him so hard he explodes”


----------



## hologrammaton (May 20, 2021)

"WITH STRANGE EONS, EVEN DEATH MAY DIE"

ーLOVECRAFT, HOWARD P.​


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (May 20, 2021)




----------



## Filter (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 3, 2021)

*"WAAAAAAGGGHHH!"*~Every Ork, ever.


----------



## Punji (Jun 7, 2021)

“Too often we judge other groups by their worst examples, while judging ourselves by our best intentions.” --George Bush


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 8, 2021)

“Dragons are known bigots. You need your pride to kill bigots.” -A friend on discord.



Spoiler: Context



We were looking for mine craft mod packs to play and found one with a rainbow theme and since it’s June we’re playing that and proceeded to talk about tinkerers armour and how we can make pride armour.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jun 8, 2021)

"*Ninety percent of everything is crap.*" - Theodore Sturgeon, _The Claustrophile, _Galaxy Science Fiction Magazine_, _1956


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 9, 2021)

Nzoku reyma uMnqundu wakho


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 9, 2021)

The only guaranteed way to make a small fortune is to start with a large fortune.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

"World War 3 will be fought with nuclear armaments', World War 4 will be fought with sticks and stones."~Albert Einstein.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

Sappho said:


> Nothing is more badass than treating a woman with respect



Mr.Torque!


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 9, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> "World War 3 will be fought with nuclear armaments', World War 4 will be fought with sticks and stones."~Albert Einstein.


I'd think after the time nuclear is used, we'd be fighting with the superpowers the radiation gave us.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi-FiWolf95 said:


> I'd think after the time nuclear is used, we'd be fighting with the superpowers the radiation gave us.



Nah, we'll turn into ghouls but then be taken out by a random mailman who got burred in the middle of the Mojave because some Casino guy with a bunch of Mongolian themed gangers burried him because he had a plastic gambling chip.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 17, 2021)

“Discovery is dangerous... but so is life. A man unwilling to take risk is doomed never to learn, never to grow, never to live.” - House Harkonnen


----------



## biscuitfister (Jun 21, 2021)

Rip it, grip, fuckin send it bitches - Shiba Squad


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 21, 2021)

“Humor is the weapon of the unarmed. It allows those who are oppressed find ways to laugh at a situation that pains them”

-Simon Wiesenthal


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 21, 2021)

_Once you become accustomed to life you will see its full meaning and its incredible beauty. 
– Jon Krakauer 




_


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 22, 2021)

_I want a soul mate who can sit me down, shut me up, tell me ten things I don’t already know, and make me laugh. I don’t care what you look like, just turn me on. And if you can do that, I will follow you on bloody stumps through the snow. I will nibble your mukluks with my own teeth. I will do your windows. I will care about your feelings. Just have something in there.

-Henry Rollins_


----------



## Rimna (Jun 22, 2021)

"Ever loved someone so much you'd do anything for them? Well make that someone yourself and do whatever you want."

It shows as a quote coming from Suits but I don't know. Sounds kina cool.


----------



## davydonovan (Jun 22, 2021)

~Carpe diem~

It's not really a quote more of a phrase but I still enjoy it.


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jun 23, 2021)

I know I'm a freak 
They don't like it when they see themselves in me 
It makes them violent and it makes me stronger 

...

I can't handle affection or friendship 
Too fucked up and scarred 
I wrote this girl a letter the other day 
Two words: Don't bother 
It's like talking to a dead body 
Or a shark 

-Henry Rollins


----------



## Pogo (Jun 24, 2021)

All that is gold does not glitter,
Not all those who wander are lost;
The old that is strong does not wither,
Deep roots are not reached by the frost.
-
(Theres more to this quote but the second half is a riddle)

J. R. R. Tolkien


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Pogo said:


> All that is gold does not glitter,
> Not all those who wander are lost;
> The old that is strong does not wither,
> Deep roots are not reached by the frost.
> ...


All that glisters is not gold; often have you heard that told.


----------



## Kumali (Jun 25, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> All that glisters is not gold; often have you heard that told.



Shakespeare, _The Merchant of Venice._ What do I win?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

"A horse! A Horse! My kingdom for a Horse!"~William Shakespeare.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2021)

Kumali said:


> Shakespeare, _The Merchant of Venice._ What do I win?


A disturbingly wet kiss when you least expect it.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 25, 2021)

Frienemies: Friend today, foe tomorrow.
- George C. Marshall -

Well, this was told to have taken the idea from diplomacy stuff, but it just goes too well with my life! All my experiences, if not irrelevant, had kept telling me this one thing. Not only relationships, but also between me and the world, and all.

Now, the quote is effectively helping me to keep away from various sorts of 'betrayals'. All those which could otherwise been betrayals, are no more than natural happenings. I feel safer not having to foolishly lose what's mine, including my time UwU

Besides, it helps being a constant reminder for me not to misbehave on anyone in order to minimalize the probabilities of turning a 'friend' into a 'foe'--even if it has to be a mistake.

Rather than hiding behind a fort, I choose to interact around with 'safety procedures' and stuffs. Ow<☆

Also: Foe today, friend tomorrow.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Frienemies: Friend today, foe tomorrow.
> - George C. Marshall -
> 
> Well, this was told to have taken the idea from diplomacy stuff, but it just goes too well with my life! All my experiences, if not irrelevant, had kept telling me this one thing. Not only relationships, but also between me and the world, and all.
> ...



I've never really had a foe turned friend, but I've had numerous former friends turn foe. One time my friend shouted in my Discord call because he was forced to listen to me and the guys talk about Warhammer tabletop. Like, if he didn't like the topic, he could have just gone to sleep.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 25, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> I've never really had a foe turned friend, but I've had numerous former friends turn foe. One time my friend shouted in my Discord call because he was forced to listen to me and the guys talk about Warhammer tabletop. Like, if he didn't like the topic, he could have just gone to sleep.


Sorry to hear that, dear Jared... Is that one of the cases?

At least, under my perspective--that's their personality factor doing the major job there!
If such cases--personality not going too well with your circumstances--occur, it'd be hard to go along well anyways, if not impossible at all. (That's what I learnt in my life, and I'm never the justice. So it's your call on that!)

So, I'd like to suggest not to concern too much about it! You have no fault here, nor that friend has. To me at least, it's just one of the natural things that're meant to happen anyways.
Rather dear who's remaining Ow<☆

Raise your chin up! Dear Jared! ÒwÓ


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 25, 2021)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> Sorry to hear that, dear Jared... Is that one of the cases?
> 
> At least, under my perspective--that's their personality factor doing the major job there!
> If such cases--personality not going too well with your circumstances--occur, it'd be hard to go along well anyways, if not impossible at all. (That's what I learnt in my life, and I'm never the justice. So it's your call on that!)
> ...



Eh, the guy wasn't very loyal to me at that point anyways. I've had numerous people betray me, but he's the only one I actually remember vividly. 

Yeah, I've moved on from him. He has a FA page but I'm not going to speak to him. We come from two walks of life anyways, and it's best I move on with a lot of former acquaintances. Friends come and go they say.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Oct 16, 2021)

"Do not take up arms to fight the oppressors! You must leave the fighting to us when our schedule will permit your defense. If you are stabbed, control the bleeding as best you can. If you find yourself bitten, walk it off. We will protect you"

-Atlas corporation


----------



## Outré (Oct 16, 2021)

“You’ve had your whole fu**ing life to think things over. What good’s a few minutes more going to do you now?”

~Jack Torrance


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 16, 2021)

This is Brainiac... where we blow stuff up in the name of science... but mostly, just for the hell of it.   - John Hammond


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 17, 2021)

"When life gives you lemons, just shut up and eat the damn lemons."


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 17, 2021)

Xitheon said:


> "When life gives you lemons, just shut up and eat the damn lemons."


I read this and all I could think of was powerthirst-
When God gives you lemons- find a new God...


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 17, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I read this and all I could think of was powerthirst-
> When God gives you lemons- find a new God...


God damn, there's a series I forgot existed.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 25, 2021)

"If I'm always looking back, I'm never looking ahead. And then it hit me. We are who we are because of consequences."

”How many of these are just horrible mistakes I made? I mean, maybe I’d stop making so many if I let myself learn from them.”

“You don't love people in hopes of a rewards, you love them unconditionally.”

Despite the show's reputation and the horrible fan base it has to offer, I have the unpopular opinion that my favorite show has plenty of amazing quotes about life that aren't really narcissistic in nature. I'm usually hesitant to share such quotes because how people view the show and a lot of the fans as a whole. Yes, these show are from one show but here's one more from a different show but same genre almost. I have severe anxiety mentioning my favorite show which explains why credit isn't given for the above quotes but I'm sure Google would help.

"Your heart's not broken; it's only growing." – Gene Belcher from Bob's Burgers.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 25, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> "If I'm always looking back, I'm never looking ahead. And then it hit me. We are who we are because of consequences."
> 
> ”How many of these are just horrible mistakes I made? I mean, maybe I’d stop making so many if I let myself learn from them.”
> 
> ...


Uh... I'm guessing Rick and Morty? Google also suggested fire emblem but... obviously not a show.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 25, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> Uh... I'm guessing Rick and Morty? Google also suggested fire emblem but... obviously not a show.


Yes ^^'


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2021)

You guys get the baskets.  I'll go try to disarm the drunkenly improvised neutrino bomb.


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> You guys get the baskets.  I'll go try to disarm the drunkenly improvised neutrino bomb.


I read a whole transcript of an episode and I'm still just kind of like 'what' XD


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 26, 2021)

LittleCoyoteeJeez said:


> Yes ^^'


I've only seen the first season back when it was free to view on yt. I thought it was cool! 

I can understand your views on the fanbase though. Some people believe you need to have a high i.q to understand it and then some seem like it triggers an existential crisis. 

I thought the dog episode was sweet (where dogs rule the world).


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

TyraWadman said:


> I've only seen the first season back when it was free to view on yt. I thought it was cool!
> 
> I can understand your views on the fanbase though. Some people believe you need to have a high i.q to understand it and then some seem like it triggers an existential crisis.
> 
> I thought the dog episode was sweet (where dogs rule the world).


Yes, sometimes it causes me to be depressed and i get anxious about it. Also the fan base is kind of disgusting too. Yeah, it's sad because many of the animals only appear for a single episode.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2021)

Rick and morty works because it is limited and different.  You're talking eric voss videos for pretentious and people talking, but hey, it's what people want.

Great quote: Nobody screws the Wall!


----------



## LittleCoyoteeJeez (Oct 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Rick and morty works because it is limited and different.  You're talking eric voss videos for pretentious and people talking, but hey, it's what people want.
> 
> Great quote: Nobody screws the Wall!


Im so confused?? XD 

Yeah, im kind of an idiot.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 26, 2021)

"Nobody's dick's that long, not even Long Dick Johnson, and he had a fucking long dick. Thus, the name."

I love pretty much everything Cass says tbh


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2021)

He makes a lot of commentary videos on shows and pop culture references like Rick and Morty, Walking dead, Mandalorian - whatever is popular.  Some of it is good, but most of it I find too much.  Probably because I have found charisma is used to cover too many flaws and bad info.

The quote was from Assault on Arkham.  The animated Amanda Waller is soo much better than the movie version.


----------



## Mambi (Oct 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> He makes a lot of commentary videos on shows and pop culture references like Rick and Morty, Walking dead, Mandalorian - whatever is popular.  Some of it is good, but most of it I find too much.  Probably because I have found charisma is used to cover too many flaws and bad info.
> 
> The quote was from Assault on Arkham.  The animated Amanda Waller is soo much better than the movie version.



Too true on waller, THIS is the one you'd be afraid to be around, and your quote is from one of my favourite scenes...because remember at the time she screamed that out and hit the "explode their heads" button, it was funny to me because she didn't actually know they were planning anything!!! No spoilers but seriously, they were acting slightly suspiciously and that's all, she thinks to herself "they're trying to screw me...", then BAMN, goes to insta-kill them all! She didn't even know if they'd completed the mission or not!!!

(again, no spoilers, but Wall had one of them on a special independent mission...the real reason for the assault...and she never actually cares to see if it happened!)


----------



## Mambi (Oct 26, 2021)

Context: This quote at about 7:55 is from reviewer Saberspark and is from a review of a North Korean kids show (propaganda of course)


"He has a foxy assistant to help him out" (literally, she's a hot fox)

"I just want to let you all know...even in a totalitarian dictatorship...where people are stripped of their freedoms...
and are forced to submit under penalty of *death...FURRIES! STILL!! EXIST!!!"*


----------



## Eremurus (Oct 26, 2021)

“The only way to deal with an unfree world is to become so absolutely free that your very existence is an act of rebellion.”
-Albert Camus


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 26, 2021)

Mambi said:


> Context: This quote at about 7:55 is from reviewer Saberspark and is from a review of a North Korean kids show (propaganda of course)
> 
> 
> "He has a foxy assistant to help him out" (literally, she's a hot fox)
> ...


Curse you and your sudden but inevitable betrayal!


----------



## Foxridley (Oct 26, 2021)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Curse you and your sudden but inevitable betrayal!


Simon: "I don't know. I, uh... I never-never shot anyone before."

Book: "I was there, son. I'm fair sure you haven't shot anyone yet."


----------



## Simo (Oct 27, 2021)

The fact that I can use italics here. 

It's a small thing, but I'm lost - simply _lost_ without them.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 27, 2021)

"All my life, I've had only one prayer : O lord, make my enemies ridiculous. And God granted it" ~Voltaire


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Oct 27, 2021)

Need the other part of the Candide:
Those who can make you believe absurdities, can make you commit atrocities. - Voltaire


----------



## berry (Oct 29, 2021)

“If you’re gonna be wrong, at least be right about it.”  - Todd Kauffman, cartoonist


----------



## Joni (Oct 29, 2021)

"Welcome to the world of high voltage, where everything's a wire and you probably gonna die" -william Osman-


----------



## Xitheon (Oct 29, 2021)

"I'm sorry for what I am."


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 29, 2021)

_"Pizza Hut.... Pizza To Go"._


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Nov 2, 2021)

"People who study dead languages scare me, like who tf are you all talking to?"

-random tweet I saw


----------



## Punji (Nov 2, 2021)

"I heard that a fish's IQ is 0.7. So what is the IQ of the fisherman who fails to catch the fish?"


----------



## Oscar The Cone Snail (Nov 3, 2021)

"oh boy it's a giant mouth."
*everyone looks to Alpha*
"nope, i've stop being surprised by this point."


----------



## Rustic-Cyber-Fox (Mar 9, 2022)

My new favourite phase is this
 "  as much use as tits on a bull"


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Mar 9, 2022)

"The city has fallen and I am still alive" - last Roman emperor Constantine XI


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Mar 9, 2022)

"The older the fiddle, the sweeter the tune"
- Old Irish proverb


----------



## The_Happiest_Husky (Mar 9, 2022)

My signature here is a good one
 V


----------



## Kaizo (Mar 9, 2022)

\ “hard work beats talent until talent decides to work hard” /


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Mar 13, 2022)

"Hi [insert feeling/mood here], I'm Dad!"


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Mar 14, 2022)

_"Well, if life sometimes gives you lemons..... then make lemon meringue pie"_. -Connor J. Coyote


----------



## The Spirit Guardian (Mar 16, 2022)

*"If he is secure in all points, be prepared for him. If he is in superior strength, evade him."- Sun Tzu*


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Mar 29, 2022)

"The only intelligent tactical response to life's horror is to laugh defiantly at it" ~Kierkegaard


----------



## Xitheon (Mar 31, 2022)

"Sorrow enables you to possess what you have lost." - Nobody


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 20, 2022)

_"No one should ever feel afraid to express an opinion or belief system, just because it might be unpopular. 

But, sometimes - we learn new evidence (both scientifically and socially) that allows us to re-examine our belief systems on occasion... which in turn, evolves us on certain issues"_. -Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Crayons Are Snacks (Apr 20, 2022)

“The quickest way to escape the salon of self-pity is to serve others.”
-Stephen Sharp Nelson


----------



## Filter (Apr 20, 2022)

"It's better to light a candle than to curse the darkness."
- Anon

There's disagreement about who said it first, but I wouldn't be surprised if the metaphor has ancient roots. Before candles, oil lamps and other kinds of controlled fire were used for illumination.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Apr 25, 2022)

"Must you ruin everything with science?"


----------



## Mambi (Apr 25, 2022)

What I want to know is of all the stories you tole me, which ones were true and which ones weren't?"
"My dear doctor, they're _all _true!"
"Even the lies?"
"_Especially _the lies!"

Garak and Bashir, Star Trek DS9


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 27, 2022)

"Don't worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will bring its own worries. Today's worry is enough for today." ~Jesus


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 29, 2022)

"Life is like a sandwich. No matter which way you flip it, the bread come first."


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 8, 2022)

"No matter what you are like, there will always be those who hate you for it."


----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 8, 2022)

"Four or five moments, that’s all it takes. To be a hero. Everyone thinks it’s a full-time job. Wake up a hero. Brush your teeth a hero. Go to work a hero. Not true. Over a lifetime, there are only 4 or 5 moments that really matter. Moments when you’re offered a choice. To make a sacrifice, conquer a flaw, save a friend… spare an enemy. In these moments, everything else falls away."

 "Maleficent doesn't know anything about love, or kindness, or the joy of helping others. You know, sometimes I don't think she's really very happy"

 "where's your gavel? your jury? what's my offence this time? you're not a judge but if you're gonna judge me: then sentence me to another life!"

 "When it's yo time, death is near, step right on up over here Games, prizes, shows, and rides, its that carnival paradise When it's yo time, death is near, step right on up over here Games, prizes, shows, and rides, its that carnival paradise"

 "Well, yes, I guess you're right. I don't have sob stories like all of you. I could sit here and complain how our mom liked Zuko more than me, but I don't really care. My own mother... thought I was a monster... She was right, of course, but it still hurt."

 "there is no ignorance,there is knowledge. there is no fear,there is power. i am the heart of the force. i am the revealing fire of light. i am the mystery of darkness. in balance with chaos and harmony. immortal in the force."

 "Five fingers, a heart, but I'm not like them. I don't need a friend. Do I?"

 "i'm a joker and a joker can be whatever she wants!"

"it is better to be feared than forgotten"

 "VRISKA: You don't have to 8e alive to make yourself relevant. VRISKA: And you don't have to 8e a good person to 8e a hero. VRISKA: You just have to know who you are and stay true to that. VRISKA: So I'm going to keep fighting for people the only way I ever knew how. VIRSKA: 8y 8eing me"

 "Could you imagined that running a colony would be THIS dull?"

 "See I am a legend and I always win: The stars in the cosmos they bow to my whim"

this is where my mind in at. all the time.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 10, 2022)

“BoJack, when you get sad, you run straight ahead and you keep running forward, no matter what. There are people in your life who are gonna try to hold you back, slow you down, but you don't let them. Don't you stop running and don't you ever look behind you. There's nothing for you behind you. All that exists is what's ahead.”
-Secretariat, _Bojack Horseman_

I actually think about this quote a lot whenever I feel like returning to bad habits. It’s cathartic, really.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 11, 2022)

"It's better to be absolutely ridiculous than absolutely boring" ~Marilyn Monroe


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 12, 2022)

Remember: 
_"Those who gossip with you - will also eventually gossip about you"._ ☺ -Anonymous


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 17, 2022)

_"take a shower"_
-Me


----------



## Fallowfox (May 17, 2022)

Somebody once told me that playing in a Canadian casino is almost as good as betting real money. 

A wise soul.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 17, 2022)

It simply isn't an adventure worth telling if there aren't any dragons- J.R.R Tolkien


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 24, 2022)

_"A boi does not equate to being a boi toy"_. - Connor J. Coyote


----------



## AniwayasSong (May 28, 2022)

Whimsycal said:


> Hello everyone! Do you have a quote you like? That you always keep close to you or works as a guide?
> 
> One my favorite quotes is this one:
> 
> The noblest art is that of making others happy.- P.T. Barnum


"The world breaks everyone and afterward many are strong at the broken places.  But those it cannot break it kills.  It kills the very good and the very gentle and the very brave impartially.  If you are none of these you can be sure that it will kill you, but there will be no special hurry."
     Ernest Hemingway

"A sense of duty pursues us ever...  If we take to ourselves the wings of the morning, and dwell in the uttermost parts of the sea, duty performed or duty violated is still with us, for our happiness or our misery.  If we say the darkness shall cover us, in the darkness as in the light our obligations are yet with us."
     Daniel Webster

"Religion is for those who are afraid of going to Hell.  Spirituality is for those who have already been there."
     I'm sorry, but I can't recall atm who originally said it, but I've kept it very close for many decades now.

Could not choose one of those three over the other two, so just wrote all three down.


----------



## Pomorek (May 30, 2022)

We of the craft are all crazy. Some are affected by gaiety, others by melancholy, but all are more or less touched. 
- Lord Byron about artists


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (May 31, 2022)

"Hate is closer to love than apathy."

"If a life is spent for the sole purpose of extending it, was it much of a life to begin with?"


----------



## DF4D3245 (Jun 14, 2022)

Revolution is not about entertaining guests, not writing essays, not writing and embroidering, it cannot be so elegant, so leisurely, gentle, so gentle, courteous, thrifty and yielding. A revolution is an insurrection, a violent act of one class overthrowing another!


----------



## Delv (Jun 16, 2022)

Anything said from Devil May Cry
"This party's getting crazy, let's rock!"

"Foolishness Dante, foolishness, might controls everything and without strength, you cannot protect anything, let alone yourself." 

"We are the sons of Sparda, within each of us flows his blood, but more importantly, HIS SOUL! And now, my soul, is saying it wants to stop you!"


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 16, 2022)

"No I'm not afraid of hard work. I get everything I want." - Phoebe Bridgers, Garden Song


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 21, 2022)

"The only difference between something being science and something being magic is how explained it is."


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 24, 2022)

A man does not have himself killed for a half pence a day or for a petty distinction. You must speak to the soul in order to electrify him. ~Napoleon


----------



## R3sh_.R4c0on (Jun 24, 2022)

literally anything he says in discord gets me wheezing


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 25, 2022)

You can't believe everything you read on the internet. 

~ Abraham Lincoln


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 25, 2022)

Humor is the weapon of the unarmed. It helps people who are oppressed smile at a situation that pains them. - Simon Wiesenthal.


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jun 29, 2022)

"It is better to be bored in times of peace than to be terrified in times of war."


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 18, 2022)

Was I Chuang Tzu dreaming I was a butterfly or am I now really a butterfly dreaming that I am Chuang Tzu?


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 18, 2022)

"EAT THE FUCKIN' WEENIE." - Johnny the homicidal maniac


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 28, 2022)

"The Panna Cotta is the message."

- (a movie but it's only funny if you don't know the context.)


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 28, 2022)

"War doesn't determine who is right, only who is left"

-Russel


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 22, 2022)

"Nanomachines son!" -Armstrong


----------



## Xitheon (Aug 23, 2022)

"What is grief, if not love persevering?"


----------



## Xitheon (Sep 1, 2022)

Memories can resurface. Wounds can reopen. The roads we walk have demons beneath. And yours have been waiting for a very long time.​


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 3, 2022)

Algorithms when I actually have a say, like deviantart has for instance or youtube, you can click on stuff on your feed that you don't like and tell them yo, show me less of that crap please.


----------



## Green_Brick (Sep 3, 2022)

"Haste Makes Waste"


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 3, 2022)

"You can't buy happiness, but you can buy a skateboard and that's pretty close."


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Sep 4, 2022)

_"Keeping an open mind around our belief systems can sometimes be very helpful in the long run... not only to other people - but also to ourselves as well"._ - Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Punji (Sep 12, 2022)

"Feeding a cow roses doesn't give any extra appreciation."


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Sep 12, 2022)

"The world never owned you, stop crying like it's your parents."

I don't recall who and where it came from, but the quote surely rings the bell in me.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 13, 2022)

"Don't say such bad things about yourself! That's my friend you are talking about"


----------



## Thrashy (Sep 13, 2022)

Freedom and life can be taken from us, but not our honour.

- Otto Wels, 1933


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 25, 2022)

"One man's solecism is another man's trope". ☺


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Oct 25, 2022)

_We do have a lot in common. The same Earth, the same air, the same sky. Maybe if we started looking at what's the same instead of what's different... well, who knows._

— Meowth, Pokémon: Mewtwo Strikes Back.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Oct 25, 2022)

_ "Have I played the part well? Then applaud as I exit" _

Alleged last words of Imperator Augustus Caesar, founder of the Roman Empire. Peak theatre kid energy.


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

"There are three types of people in this world...those who can count and those who can't"
- my Gpa


----------



## TrixieFox (Oct 25, 2022)

"to say why gals acts so or so or don't, 'ould be persumin'; Mebby to mean yes an' say no comes nateral to women"


----------



## Punji (Oct 25, 2022)

"Have I now become your enemy by telling you the truth?" - Galatians 4:16 (NIV)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 27, 2022)

"One is always free to disagree with one's neighbors. So long as one is not being disagreeable about it. Often times, disagreements and competing visions amongst peers are the basis of a healthy society; it shows that varying viewpoints can be espoused and articulated openly regardless of how popular (or unpopular) they may be. 

Thus, healthy disagreements can be seen as the essence of a pluralistic society that benefits us all."

- _Connor J. Coyote_


----------



## Joni (Oct 28, 2022)

"Is chemistry so exhausting?" - @ConorHyena -


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Oct 28, 2022)

Yes I talk to myself, sometimes it's the only way to get a straight answer


----------



## Mambi (Oct 28, 2022)

"Awww, that's so cute!! You think I *care*...absolutely adorable!" _<pats head patronizingly> _


----------



## reptile logic (Oct 28, 2022)

"Riding motorcycles is the closest that man can get to flying, three feet off the ground." Unknown


----------



## ConorHyena (Oct 29, 2022)

Joni said:


> "Is chemistry so exhausting?" - @ConorHyena -


yes


----------



## Simo (Nov 3, 2022)

"Nobody goes there anymore, it's too crowded."-Yogi Berra


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 20, 2022)

_"Policies based on fear as opposed to tangible dangers, are the eptiome of foolishness"_ - Connor J. Coyote


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Nov 23, 2022)

_"The Far East is a land of many mysteries....... even a woman's age".
"Come....... share the secret of timeless beauty".
"The secret you know, as Oil of Olay"._


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 27, 2022)

"Dogs don't vomit, they provide warm hearty soup for all to enjoy" ~ one of my old forum friends from a different site


----------

